# The Creek Wader's Tribute to Mom's...........



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Seriously? We're gonna have to do this thread four more times, it'll never make it til' memorial day this far out..


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously? We're gonna have to do this thread four more times, it'll never make it til' memorial day this far out..


 Well, YOU come up with one & let Nic or Tripod lock this one until the *appropriate* time then!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, YOU come up with one & let Nic or Tripod lock this one until the *appropriate* time then!



Don't be pullin no dramafied hurt feelins stuff on me young lady...

I was just sayin. That's what wadin and drivelin is for..

Besides, I'm perfectly capable of celebratin for three weeks... Heck, I've pretty much been doin it for about four months now...


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)




----------



## hogtrap44 (May 5, 2011)

*Here ya go Keebs, enjoy.*


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously? We're gonna have to do this thread four more times, it'll never make it til' memorial day this far out..





Keebs said:


> Well, YOU come up with one & let Nic or Tripod lock this one until the *appropriate* time then!

















DING DING DING!!!!   Round one folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be pullin no dramafied hurt feelins stuff on me young lady...
> 
> I was just sayin. That's what wadin and drivelin is for..
> 
> Besides, I'm perfectly capable of celebratin for three weeks... Heck, I've pretty much been doin it for about four months now...




Miguel caught her with an uppercut!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> DING DING DING!!!!   Round one folks....



Nuh uhhh, She's got more Tabors than me, and ain't afraid to use them...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, She's got more Tabors than me, and ain't afraid to use them...



Dang.... wha happened, she go down for the count???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Keebsy!!*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.... wha happened, she go down for the count???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll be back once she get's mad enough...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be pullin no dramafied hurt feelins stuff on me young lady...
> 
> I was just sayin. That's what wadin and drivelin is for..
> 
> Besides, I'm perfectly capable of celebratin for three weeks... Heck, I've pretty much been doin it for about four months now...


Ain't doin no dramabamastuff on you darlin', it is a tad early, lemme see what I can do..............



david w. said:


>


you're gonna get thirsty.........



hogtrap44 said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> DING DING DING!!!!   Round one folks....


ready for the next one?  get your 'kini on this time when you announce it..........


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't doin no dramabamastuff on you darlin', it is a tad early, lemme see what I can do..............
> 
> 
> you're gonna get thirsty.........
> ...



Its okay,I have a milkshake...


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 5, 2011)

I ain't skeered. Our servicemen rock!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't doin no dramabamastuff on you darlin', it is a tad early, lemme see what I can do..............
> 
> 
> you're gonna get thirsty.........
> ...




Im the announcer......Not the card goil!!!

Whuts ya favorite color???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Im the announcer......Not the card goil!!!
> 
> Whuts ya favorite color???



I could swear I saw you wearin a mini-skirt and a wig drivin the drink cart at one of the golf outings I was at last year..


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Miguel caught her with an uppercut!!!


He's good, what can I say??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, She's got more Tabors than me, and ain't afraid to use them...





Jeff C. said:


> Dang.... wha happened, she go down for the count???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phone call interrupted me......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She'll be back once she get's mad enough...


 like I could get mad wiff you.......


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Its quiet this mornin..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's good, what can I say??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey!! You git mad at me all the time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I could swear I saw you wearin a mini-skirt and a wig drivin the drink cart at one of the golf outings I was at last year..



Was that you whistlin at me??? How'd I do disguisin the Adams apple???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Memorial Day aint for another 24 days... Jump the gun a bit, eh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like I could get mad wiff you.......



It could be fun,,,,,,,you never know??


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! You git mad at me all the time!!


 you're different!



BBQBOSS said:


> Memorial Day aint for another 24 days... Jump the gun a bit, eh?


 Et-Tu Brutus???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It could be fun,,,,,,,you never know??


  well, makin up is always fun...............


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're different!
> 
> 
> Et-Tu Brutus???
> ...



Dont stab me!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Was that you whistlin at me??? How'd I do disguisin the Adams apple???


You must have done good, all I noticed were your cantalopes...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Im the announcer......Not the card goil!!!
> 
> Whuts ya favorite color???


But you'd be sooo cute!!.............. RED!!!!! or Black...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have done good, all I noticed were _*hour*_ cantalopes...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Go ahead...I dare ya!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have done good, all I noticed were hour cantalopes...


----------



## slip (May 5, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks


 Snowy???  Oh, 'SCUSE me, slip!!!
 Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Summer??? Seriously??? on the coldest morning of the spring???


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Summer??? Seriously??? on the coldest morning of the spring???


 gawd I can't catch a break no matter WHICH way I turn today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Snowy???  Oh, 'SCUSE me, slip!!!
> Mornin!














That's what ya git for wakin up to early slip


----------



## Jranger (May 5, 2011)

I'm a lil bit chilly in my flippy flops and margaritaville attire this morning...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd I can't catch a break no matter WHICH way I turn today!!



It's OK, i'm embarrassed to say it took Jeff Raines to point the obvious out to me this morning as well..

I'll give you a hint; do I need to call Lil' D' and Dink to remind you what is coming up on Sunday?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd I can't catch a break no matter WHICH way I turn today!!



You still have time to edit the title before Summer gets here


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd I can't catch a break no matter WHICH way I turn today!!





You`re still one of my favorites.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Gotta go cut da grass...in this wind  I'll be covered in it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead...I dare ya!!!



you going to hold my caprisun?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

I see its been changed to Summer.  Ever thought about "Tribute to Mothers Day"?  Durrrrrrrr!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm a lil bit chilly in my flippy flops and margaritaville attire this morning...


Throw on a sweat shirt, you'll be fine............. and cute!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's OK, i'm embarrassed to say it took Jeff Raines to point the obvious out to me this morning as well..
> 
> I'll give you a hint; do I need to call Lil' D' and Dink to remind you what is coming up on Sunday?


 NO, the usual, "Who's coming in, who's not, what are we doing" fiasco is ALREADY started with my bunch!!!  Can I just go crawl in a cave & HIDE????????



Jeff C. said:


> You still have time to edit the title before Summer gets here


Believe me, I WORKING ON IT!!!!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> You`re still one of my favorites.


 thankgawd!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Slip, we got 8 or 9 hens that look just like that one you got there. What kind is yours?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> you going to hold my caprisun?



Indeed...


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd I can't catch a break no matter WHICH way I turn today!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


>



You got somethin' on your nose...


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got somethin' on your nose...



idgit..Go buy some dip so you will be in a better mood....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> idgit..Go buy some dip so you will be in a better mood....



Not happening. I have embraced the pain and am growing to appreciate the conveyance of projecting it upon others..


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not happening. I have embraced the pain and am growing to appreciate the conveyance of projecting it upon others..


----------



## slip (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, we got 8 or 9 hens that look just like that one you got there. What kind is yours?



Im not sure? She has feathers on her feet like a silkie, small like a silkie too. I think she is mixed, but i've never seen a chicken with her colors before, what kind are yours?


Here is a bigger pic.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I see its been changed to Summer.  Ever thought about "Tribute to Mothers Day"?  Durrrrrrrr!






david w. said:


>


 Thank YOU!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got somethin' on your nose...


 careful, don't hurt dat hand again!



david w. said:


> idgit..Go buy some dip so you will be in a better mood....


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Stay out of miguel's way.He hasn't had any dip in 3 weeks.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not happening. I have embraced the pain and am growing to appreciate the conveyance of projecting it upon others..


Been studying under Nicodemus's tutelage, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Im not sure? She has feathers on her feet like a silkie, small like a silkie too. I think she is mixed, but i've never seen a chicken with her colors before, what kind are yours?
> 
> 
> Here is a bigger pic.





Ours have feathered feet too, and they are full size. The rooster is a Wellsummer and the hen is a Partridge Cochin, that ours came from. They are almost identical to yours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Stay out of miguel's way.He hasn't had any dip in 3 weeks.



In exactly one hour will be the three week anniversary of my last dip. 



Keebs said:


> Been studying under Nicodemus's tutelage, huh?



Not yet, but that starts next week. He's gonna teach me how to throw a hawk, take a scalp and general grumpiness etiquette. The only thing he's refuse to include in  the teachin is how to properly ring a guinea's neck..


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In exactly one hour will be the three week anniversary of my last dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but that starts next week. He's gonna teach me how to throw a hawk, take a scalp and general grumpiness etiquette. The only thing he's refuse to include in  the teachin is how to properly ring a guinea's neck..




What are you gonna get yourself for the big milestone?
Maybe a New set of plyers?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Been studying under Nicodemus's tutelage, huh?





I love pain.  



Bath time on Seminole back the first of the week. 

Or, "swimmin` with gators, Soutwest Georgia style".


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I love pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot!  That mug has done skeered all the wildlife from those waters!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> What are you gonna get yourself for the big milestone?
> Maybe a New set of plyers?



Naw, I calmly walked back to the house with them, put them in the tool chest (i'll clean the blood off of em later) then went upstairs to do some doctorin on the hand. 

The bit cheek irritated me more than takin a plug out of my hand did.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In exactly one hour will be the three week anniversary of my last dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but that starts next week. He's gonna teach me how to throw a hawk, take a scalp and general grumpiness etiquette. The only thing he's refuse to include in  the teachin is how to properly ring a guinea's neck..


Congrats on the quitin, for real!
He probably figures you gotta master the other stuff before you can have fun!



david w. said:


> What are you gonna get yourself for the big milestone?
> Maybe a New set of plyers?






Nicodemus said:


> I love pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You must!
 You musta skipped Sat'dy night & made up for it, 'cause I KNOW you ain't bathin twice in one week!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shoot!  That mug has done skeered all the wildlife from those waters!





  I actually had an 8 footer come by, about 100 yards from me. It kept on goin`.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2011)

Here ya'll are , i got lost.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Congrats on the quitin, for real!
> He probably figures you gotta master the other stuff before you can have fun!
> 
> 
> ...





Couldn`t remember, so I didn`t want to take no chances, ya know.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I love pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a shark fin back behind your motor?


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I calmly walked back to the house with them, put them in the tool chest (i'll clean the blood off of em later) then went upstairs to do some doctorin on the hand.
> 
> The bit cheek irritated me more than takin a plug out of my hand did.



I would of threw them things in the woods...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually had an 8 footer come by, about 100 yards from me. It kept on goin`.



It wasn't makin motorboat noises with bubbles coming out the back end was it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It wasn't makin motorboat noises with bubbles coming out the back end was it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> I would of threw them thangs in the woods...



I don't abuse my tools, I need them too much. Now if someone tries talkin to me (like my kid did when I took the plug outta my hand) it's not real purty for them. But they get the hint eventually..


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't abuse my tools, I need them too much. Now if someone tries talkin to me (like my kid did when I took the plug outta my hand) it's not real purty for them. But they get the hint eventually..


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Here ya'll are , i got lost.





Nicodemus said:


> Couldn`t remember, so I didn`t want to take no chances, ya know.


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Here ya'll are , i got lost.



Take a right at the big tree,not a left..


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Any fanny slapping and high-fiving going on in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Any fanny slapping and high-fiving going on in here?



We were just about to start. You wanna play?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Off to Tractor Supply. Seed corn got to have some sody applied to it.

Dadgum, I hate to go to town.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> DING DING DING!!!!   Round one folks....





Jeff C. said:


> Miguel caught her with an uppercut!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, She's got more Tabors than me, and ain't afraid to use them...



Don't worry Hugh...I've got 28 Tabors...I've got ur back!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't worry Hugh...I've got 28 Tabors...I've got ur back!


 You KNOW I luvs you tooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't worry Hugh...I've got 28 Tabors...I've got ur back!



That's about as comforting as Nicodemus stand nearby with a hawk while I'm gettin a haircut..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It wasn't makin motorboat noises with bubbles coming out the back end was it?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't abuse my mules, I need them too much. Now if someone tries talkin to me (like my kid did when I took the plug outta my hand) it's not real purty for them. But they get the hint eventually..



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We were just about to start. You wanna play?



Hold on... let me go get my latex on first. 



Keebs said:


> You KNOW I luvs Les very much!!!!!!!!



Shhhh.... I told you to keep it a secret.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW I luvs you tooooo!!!!!!!!



I knows ya do darling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!






Les Miles said:


> Hold on... let me go get my latex on first.
> :



Yesterday was latex day. Today is leather day....try and keep up, corn dog...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's about as comforting as Nicodemus stand nearby with a hawk while I'm gettin a haircut..



Last I saw, you didn't have a whole lot of hair to worry about cutting!    Just sayin'


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

I got my leather chaps on...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Last I saw, you didn't have a whole lot of hair to worry about cutting!    Just sayin'



Watch it tubby, you don't have those timbers laid yet..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hold on... let me go get my playtex on first.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh.... I told you to keep it a secret.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it tubby, you don't have those timbers laid yet..



Gonna resort to Plan "B" on that note!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Well, off to pappadeux's I go fer a big ol skrimp poboy.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> I got my leather chaps on...



Quacks gonna git you.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's about as comforting as Nicodemus stand nearby with a hawk while I'm gettin a haircut..






Les Miles said:


> Hold on... let me go get my latex on first.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh.... I told you to keep it a secret.


 I thought you said you'd already came out of da closet???



boneboy96 said:


> I knows ya do darling!





boneboy96 said:


> Last I saw, you didn't have a whole lot of hair to worry about cutting!    Just sayin'





david w. said:


> I got my leather chaps on...


 _really_...........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Off to Tractor Supply. Seed corn got to have some sody applied to it.
> 
> Dadgum, I hate to go to town.



Take the back way. 
I oughta buy stock in Tractor Supply as much stuff as i buy there! 
Off work early and trying to decide when to go after the big boy this afternoon. Nervous and excited at the same time. Nothing like turkey hunting!


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quacks gonna git you.








Keebs said:


> I thought you said you'd already came out of da closet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Smoking if i do say so myself....


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Take the back way.
> I oughta buy stock in Tractor Supply as much stuff as i buy there!
> Off work early and trying to decide when to go after the big boy this afternoon. Nervous and excited at the same time. Nothing like turkey hunting!



Bama your gonna get him today.Today is your day.


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yesterday was latex day. Today is leather day....try and keep up, corn dog...



I thought yesterday was "Injure yourself with tools" day?  



boneboy96 said:


>



Sicko


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought yesterday was "Injure yourself with tools" day?
> :



So besides tweezers, what tool did your babybutt soft hands handle yesterday?


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So besides tweezers, what tool did your babybutt soft hands handle yesterday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hey Keebs, you do know it's Cinco de Mayo don't you??


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So besides tweezers, what tool did your babybutt soft hands handle yesterday?



None.... but I can guarantee you that I've run more fence than you and I can handle a pair of pliers without bleeding all over the place.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So besides tweezers, what tool did your babybutt soft hands handle yesterday?



I'm thinking a fork, spoon, and glass.


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Now what.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> None.... but I can guarantee you that I've run more fence than you and I can handle a pair of pliers without bleeding all over the place.



The kind of fencing your thug butt did doesn't require pliers..


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Smoking if i do say so myself....






Miguel Cervantes said:


> So besides tweezers, what tool did your babybutt soft hands handle yesterday?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs, you do know it's Cinco de Mayo don't you??


 Nope, sorry, I'm AMERICAN, not Mexican........



david w. said:


> Now what.....


 no, don't go there, please!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, sorry, I'm AMERICAN, not Mexican........
> 
> 
> no, don't go there, please!!!!!!





Racist...
Now what..........


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Racist...
> Now what..........


 How can declaring myself an American be Racist!?!?!  HOLD ON, this ain't the PF!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> Nope, sorry, I'm AMERICAN, not Mexican........
> 
> ...




That's OK, Cinco de Mayo is an American celebration / party day. The Mexicans don't celebrate on it. It means nothing to them other than another day.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's OK, Cinco de Mayo is an American celebration / party day. The Mexicans don't celebrate on it. It means nothing to them other than another day.


Well then, Party On Dude!!


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How can declaring myself an American be Racist!?!?!  HOLD ON, this ain't the PF!!



I don't know,Its my meds...


=


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> I don't know,Its my meds...


 druggie.............


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> druggie.............



Shhhh,Come here i wana tell you something...They talk to me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Shhhh,Come here i wana tell you something...They talk to me..



I see live people............


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see live people............



Ya'll don't wanna know what I've seen.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Shhhh,Come here i wana tell you something...They talk to me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya'll don't wanna know what I've seen.



I know, you're busy conserving water....


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see live people............



I hope you do..



Keebs said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know, you're busy conserving water....



more like rerouting water.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope you do..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

Finally,off work....Too much dang testing equiptment this morning+internet went out at the plant.
But all is good,spicy elk sticks,and summer sausage make this IPA almost taste good.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

I could sure enjoy a nice cold IPA right about now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I could sure enjoy a nice cold IPA right about now!



I've got a couple of Chocobocks in the fridge you can have. After you've downed a few good beers they are tasty, sort of like a desert beer after the main course of beers. But as a starter beer for the day?? Not so much..


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I could sure enjoy a nice cold IPA right about now!



You got any of that cheese in the can?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I could sure enjoy a nice cold IPA right about now!



I have found that I don't really like ale,buuuut since I paid $15 for a 12 pack.I drink it.

Yeah I know


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

Keebs has called me fat.............time to hit the treadmill.












really gotta go cut grass


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Keebs has called me fat.............time to hit the treadmill.
> 
> really gotta go cut grass


Honey, I ain't callin NOBODY fat............ many of us may be fluffy, but you won't EVA hear ME call anyone fat!


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I ain't callin NOBODY fat............ many of us may be fluffy, but you won't EVA hear ME call anyone fat!



She likes the word idgit though...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> She likes the word idgit though...


 That's all Mama would allow us girls to call each other, you could NOT say "idiot", we'd have our mouths washed out with soap, but idjit we got away with!?!?


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's all Mama would allow us girls to call each other, you could NOT say "idiot", we'd have our mouths washed out with soap, but idjit we got away with!?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Huge bowl of Mardi Gras pasta form pappad's.  Skrimps, mudbugs, andouille sausage, linguine, cheese, etc....  Dude, im stuffed. 





























on another note...

Hayyyyyyyyy....


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Huge bowl of Mardi Gras pasta form pappad's.  Skrimps, mudbugs, andouille sausage, linguine, cheese, etc....  Dude, im stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man,Is she sexy..I would love to play NEKKID TWISTA with her....


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Huge bowl of Mardi Gras pasta form pappad's.  Skrimps, mudbugs, andouille sausage, linguine, cheese, etc....  Dude, im stuffed.
> on another note...
> 
> Hayyyyyyyyy....
> ...


 What have we told you 'bout flaunting yourself on here??  Remember, we have kids that come in here!



david w. said:


> Man,Is she sexy..I would love to play NEKKID TWISTA with her....


Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Man,Is she sexy..I would love to play NEKKID TWISTA with her....



Just be careful with that snaggle tooth!  You could come out with missing body parts.


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just be careful with that snaggle tooth!  You could come out with missing body parts.



It ain't nothing my belt sander can't fix...


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What have we told you 'bout flaunting yourself on here??  Remember, we have kids that come in here!
> 
> 
> Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a couple of Chocobocks in the fridge you can have. After you've downed a few good beers they are tasty, sort of like a desert beer after the main course of beers. But as a starter beer for the day?? Not so much..


  bring em on!    


david w. said:


> You got any of that cheese in the can?


Nope...left all the cheese in the can!   


david w. said:


> Man,Is she sexy..I would love to play NEKKID TWISTA with her....


  She's a cutie alright!   


BBQBOSS said:


> Just be careful with that snaggle tooth!  You could come out with missing body parts.



Wonder if her name is Loraina?


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> bring em on!
> 
> Nope...left all the cheese in the can!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Good grinniesgo to cut a little grass, come back and dang near 2 pages full. Buncha drivelin fools(pokey fanger)

I'd better run, Jared's cookin some late lunch


Too be continued


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wonder if her name is Loraina?



Uh excuse me.... I don't mean to interrupt or "cut you off" but I think her name was Lorena


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Well, garden weeded, corn fertilized, peach tree limbs propped up, pear tree limbs propped up, all machinery on the premisses checked out, spaghetti from last night on a slow simmer, big ol` glass of sweet tea, fixin` to tetch up the edge on a couple of blades. Life is good in God`s Country...


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, garden weeded, corn fertilized, peach tree limbs propped up, pear tree limbs propped up, all machinery on the premisses checked out, spaghetti from last night on a slow simmer, big ol` glass of sweet tea, fixin` to tetch up the edge on a couple of blades. Life is good in God`s Country...



I just ate and you're making me hungry talking about all that good stuff.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, garden weeded, corn fertilized, peach tree limbs propped up, pear tree limbs propped up, all machinery on the premisses checked out, spaghetti from last night on a slow simmer, big ol` glass of sweet tea, fixin` to tetch up the edge on a couple of blades. Life is good in God`s Country...



God's country is up in them thar hills.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> God's country is up in them thar hills.





Don`t make me post up a pictoral...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 5, 2011)

Did I hear, it is time to eat


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did I hear, it is time to eat





Almost!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Well in the summer it feels like the devil's lair down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinniesgo to cut a little grass, come back and dang near 2 pages full. Buncha drivelin fools(pokey fanger)
> 
> I'd better run, Jared's cookin some late lunch
> 
> ...




Kitchen is still in tact

2 acres of Dandelion down 2 more to go

Life is OK here

Back to mowin


----------



## bigox911 (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well in the summer it feels like the devil's lair down there.



Folks pay big money to sweat like that sometimes 

Howdy folks


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Friend of mine drug me to the Tilted Kilt today for lunch.

I hated it...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Friend of mine drug me to the Tilted Kilt today for lunch.
> 
> I hated it...



Pics...how many times do I have to say it...this post is useless without pics!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics...how many times do I have to say it...this post is useless without pics!!!



Pics = guaranteed infraction


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hello keebs..


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hello keebs..








 Hi.........


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



X2


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Go home guys...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Go home guys...



OK, there, now what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2011)

what a day.


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, there, now what?



You ate supper yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> You ate supper yet?



Yup, a burger at Chilli's...

Now what?


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, a burger at Chilli's...
> 
> Now what?



Take a shower man...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Enough pickin up sticks, weed cuttin, pollen breathin, dust eatin for one day!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

45 to 50 years ago, at this time of the evenin`, my older cousin would have carried us down to the sandbar at Clarks Bluff on the lower Oconee River, and we would have been havin` us a big time, swimmin` and playin` "gator". 

Ain`t thought about that in a long time...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 45 to 50 years ago, at this time of the evenin`, my older cousin would have carried us down to the sandbar at Clarks Bluff on the lower Oconee River, and we would have been havin` us a big time, swimmin` and playin` "gator".
> 
> Ain`t thought about that in a long time...




Lord have Mercy!!!! You're older than I thought 



If it was 50 yrs ago, I was probably rasslin with my little brother, and sayin stuff like "Gimme.....it's mine".

If it was 45 yrs ago, I was probably rasslin my big brother, and sayin stuff like "Momma....David won't gimme my toy back"


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

I don't think i was even thought about being born yet..Good times...good times..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2011)

Fifty years ago I wasn't a twinkle in my father's eye










I was the recipient of the dreaded switch, belt, fly swatter, or some other implement that I have been informed in the pf tonight was torture.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fifty years ago I wasn't a twinkle in my father's eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was enhanced interrogation


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought it was enhanced interrogation



It was a good ole' fashioned switchin and I deserved every one I received.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Friend of mine drug me to the Tilted Kilt today for lunch.
> 
> I hated it...





boneboy96 said:


> Pics...how many times do I have to say it...this post is useless without pics!!!





Les Miles said:


> Pics = guaranteed infraction



I'll have to verify that to be sure...send them to my private email addy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Where'd that Ol Nic go?? Reckon he got tired....


----------



## deermeat270 (May 5, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## david w. (May 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>




What the mess....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was a good ole' fashioned switchin and I deserved every one I received.



I'll never forget the worst one I ever got....and boy, did I deserve it!!

I've told this before, but it's worth it

I heard my older sister callin me to come home to eat supper, I didn't go right away. When I finally went home, my Dad asked me "why didn't you come when called"? I said " I didn't hear Diane callin me".


----------



## slip (May 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Very confusing.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd that Ol Nic go?? Reckon he got tired....





I had to out to the garden and piddle around, then wander through the barn, then walk out to the field behind the house and just do some contemplatin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 45 to 50 years ago, at this time of the evenin`, my older cousin would have carried us down to the sandbar at Clarks Bluff on the lower Oconee River, and we would have been havin` us a big time, swimmin` and playin` "gator".
> 
> Ain`t thought about that in a long time...




Can I play "gaytor" wit ya'll??





Jeff C. said:


> Lord have Mercy!!!! You're older than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...






To put it "nicely" you WERE a CANDY BUTT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

deermeat...both my dogs came all the way upstairs to investigate that. Both of them gave me an ugly look too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/42a_1304587268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



You ran out of your meds again didn't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can I play "gaytor" wit ya'll??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





More like SORE BUTT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I had to out to the garden and piddle around, then wander through the barn, then walk out to the field behind the house and just do some contemplatin`.



Life is good...ain't it???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Too bad you don`t look like Jennifer!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Life is good...ain't it???





Yessir, indeed it is.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Life is good...ain't it???





Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, indeed it is.





Nicodemus said:


> Too bad you don`t look like Jennifer!!


----------



## deermeat270 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ran out of your meds again didn't you?



That song wont get out of my head now.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

well, no turkey this afternoon. 4 and a half hours of sitting in the woods and no happy ending. Had a hen walk by about 4:30 and that was it for turkey. Gonna go one last time saturday morning and i guess call it a year if he hasn't come back.
I did go and pull cards on some cams that i put out to check spots we never hunted. Man, talk about pork! Let me finish this burger and i'll load some pic's.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, no turkey this afternoon. 4 and a half hours of sitting in the woods and no happy ending. Had a hen walk by about 4:30 and that was it for turkey. Gonna go one last time saturday morning and i guess call it a year if he hasn't come back.
> I did go and pull cards on some cams that i put out to check spots we never hunted. Man, talk about pork! Let me finish this burger and i'll load some pic's.



10-4 Bubba!!!


----------



## slip (May 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> That song wont get out of my head now.



yeah its pretty well embeded in mine also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> More like SORE BUTT!!





Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh!!




rhbama3 said:


> well, no turkey this afternoon. 4 and a half hours of sitting in the woods and no happy ending. Had a hen walk by about 4:30 and that was it for turkey. Gonna go one last time saturday morning and i guess call it a year if he hasn't come back.
> I did go and pull cards on some cams that i put out to check spots we never hunted. Man, talk about pork! Let me finish this burger and i'll load some pic's.






Tell da trooth Pookie, you killed da hen . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> More like SORE BUTT!!






Yeah baby, you my . . . . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You on a roll tonight!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah baby, you my . . . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Gotta go, wife is tired of my trash talkin.... gonna have to prove myself . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go, wife is tired of my trash talkin.... gonna have to prove myself . . .



We'll see you back on here in a few minutes..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

As you can tell, we really put a hurting on the hogs last year!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll never forget the worst one I ever got....and boy, did I deserve it!!
> 
> I've told this before, but it's worth it
> 
> I heard my older sister callin me to come home to eat supper, I didn't go right away. When I finally went home, my Dad asked me "why didn't you come when called"? I said " I didn't hear Diane callin me".


Worst one I ever got was when my mom sent me to get the switch she was going to tear my butt up with!!..............Unfortunately the bush I chose to break the switch off of had a wasp nest in it............First the wasps tore tore my Butt up!!..........Then my mom had her turn!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll see you back on here in a few minutes..




Good evening folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As you can tell, we really put a hurting on the hogs last year!


They have had a whole year to raise/reinforce the ranks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go, wife is tired of my trash talkin.... gonna have to prove myself . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll see you back on here in a few minutes..



  
Unless he rolls over!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They have had a whole year to raise/reinforce the ranks!!



this is on a part of the property we didn't even hunt last year. Between all 8 cams out, i came up with 87 different hogs so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As you can tell, we really put a hurting on the hogs last year!



Recruit Quack!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Worst one I ever got was when my mom sent me to get the switch she was going to tear my butt up with!!..............Unfortunately the bush I chose to break the switch off of had a wasp nest in it............First the wasps tore tore my Butt up!!..........Then my mom had her turn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



 Double Whammy!!! 

Bet you were a little more selective the next time 

 Mitch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> this is on a part of the property we didn't even hunt last year. Between all 8 cams out, i came up with 87 different hogs so far.



Do I need to bring Sadie down to Albany with me and reach out and touch some piggies??


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

I like slappy fanning


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2011)

He's a "model" pig. I dub thee.......................






































Zoolander.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do I need to bring Sadie down to Albany with me and reach out and touch some piggies??



Better let TBug get all the nose touchin' out of her system first. She hasn't picked out which one she wants to take home as a pet yet. 

I keep thinking of that movie "Jeremiah Johnson". Throw a live hog in her car and yell "skin that one, pilgrim! and i'll grab you another one!"


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Better let TBug get all the nose touchin' out of her system first. She hasn't picked out which one she wants to take home as a pet yet.
> 
> I keep thinking of that movie "Jeremiah Johnson". Throw a live hog in her car and yell "skin that one, pilgrim! and i'll grab you another one!"



Nosey touchin time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Better let TBug get all the nose touchin' out of her system first. She hasn't picked out which one she wants to take home as a pet yet.
> 
> I keep thinking of that movie "Jeremiah Johnson". Throw a live hog in her car and yell "skin that one, pilgrim! and i'll grab you another one!"



Aight, but I'm outta there on June 20th. She better brush up on her "bewitched" skillz real quick like.

On another note, it's kind of chilli out tonight again. Who all's wearin their blue cloud jammies tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Better let TBug get all the nose touchin' out of her system first. She hasn't picked out which one she wants to take home as a pet yet.
> 
> I keep thinking of that movie "Jeremiah Johnson". Throw a live hog in her car and yell "skin that one, pilgrim! and i'll grab you another one!" :bounce:





This I want to see!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nosey touchin time.



I think you better start your nose touching with one of these and then work your way  up:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Had a very late lunch today, just realized I hadn't eaten supper yet 

Catch Y'all later. I'm starvin


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This I want to see!!!!!



me and you both, brother! 

I still don't understand why she wants their heads to still be attached when she touches their "cute, wittle nose".


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

What's the big deal about touching a pig's nose???


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> me and you both, brother!
> 
> I still don't understand why she wants their heads to still be attached when she touches their "cute, wittle nose".



Just cause.  





Les Miles said:


> What's the big deal about touching a pig's nose???




Ask my cat Torchamedes. He hates it when I touch his nose.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> this is on a part of the property we didn't even hunt last year. Between all 8 cams out, i came up with 87 different hogs so far.


Sounds like it is time to Smoke some Piggies!!



Jeff C. said:


> Recruit Quack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to be selective even before that!!...........If I came back with a flimsy switch...........I got it even worse with the one she picked out!!:

 Back at Ya Bro!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, but I'm outta there on June 20th. She better brush up on her "bewitched" skillz real quick like.
> 
> On another note, it's kind of chilli out tonight again. Who all's wearin their blue cloud jammies tonight?


Not me!!...........Goin commando tonight!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's the big deal about touching a pig's nose???



dunno, bro. She was kinda upset about piglet eyeballs in the foodplot last year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not me!!...........Goin commando tonight!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> dunno, bro. She was kinda upset about piglet eyeballs in the foodplot last year.



It was sad. I was just a touchin that piglets nose and pettin him and then Wobbert-Woo!  picked him up and hims eyeball was hanging by a thread.   

It just ruined my whole piggy nose touching experience for the day.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was sad. I was just a touchin that piglets nose and pettin him and then Wobbert-Woo!  picked him up and hims eyeball was hanging by a thread.
> 
> It just ruined my whole piggy nose touching experience for the day.



i sowwy. 
That 3.5 inch 00 buck just isn't what i would call a precision round.


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was sad. I was just a touchin that piglets nose and pettin him and then Wobbert-Woo!  picked him up and hims eyeball was hanging by a thread.
> 
> It just ruined my whole piggy nose touching experience for the day.



I like pork on the end of my fork


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was sad. I was just a touchin that piglets nose and pettin him and then Wobbert-Woo!  picked him up and hims eyeball was hanging by a thread.
> 
> It just ruined my whole piggy nose touching experience for the day.


Is that the little one Robert brought to FPG last year for the Smoker??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the little one Robert brought to FPG last year for the Smoker??



Lord I hope not. I've killed squirrels bigger than that thing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It was sad. I was just a touchin that piglets nose and pettin him and then Wobbert-Woo!  picked him up and hims eyeball was hanging by a thread.
> 
> It just ruined my whole piggy nose touching experience for the day.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lord I hope not. I've killed squirrels bigger than that thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the little one Robert brought to FPG last year for the Smoker??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lord I hope not. I've killed squirrels bigger than that thing.



You want a bigger one? I just brought one that i thought would fit in the smoker.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2011)

Hey! There's still people in here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You want a bigger one? I just brought one that i thought would fit in the smoker.


Just bring what you got Bro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey! There's still people in here



Hey Sis!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey! There's still people in here



Snowy!! 
Whattup, chicken wrangler?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey! There's still people in here


Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey! There's still people in here



Hey Snowy


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

I gotta go to bed. Da sleep monster got me. night ya'll!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis!!!


Hey Bro!!!  Looks like you took on my accidentproneness since I've been doin fairly well lately 



rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!
> Whattup, chicken wrangler?


Hey Wingman!  Been wranglin the new goatie, Tweaker, tryin to milk her.. its been messy 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!


Hey Mitch!    to my TagSista and some for Tucker too 


Les Miles said:


> Hey Snowy



Copycat 



How are yall doin this evenin?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to bed. Da sleep monster got me. night ya'll!



Nighty nite Wingman! Sweet dreams!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey! There's still people in here





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just bring what you got Bro!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!
> Whattup, chicken wrangler?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!





Les Miles said:


> Hey Snowy



Hey there Snowy.   I can feel the love!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

I can also feel my eyelids closing...nite all!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I can also feel my eyelids closing...nite all!



Headed to bed myself. See you peeps in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I can also feel my eyelids closing...nite all!





Les Miles said:


> Headed to bed myself. See you peeps in the morning.



lightweights...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to bed. Da sleep monster got me. night ya'll!


Yep Dat monster has done grabbed me by the ankle!!.......G'night Robert!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!    to my TagSista and some for Tucker too
> 
> 
> Copycat
> ...


Lovins passed along!!.........Tucker is one spoiled dog!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hey there Snowy.   I can feel the love!


She is a Sweetheart!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> I can also feel my eyelids closing...nite all!


Same here!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there Snowy.   I can feel the love!


Hey Bob  


boneboy96 said:


> I can also feel my eyelids closing...nite all!


 not far myself either.. Night Bob!!



Les Miles said:


> Headed to bed myself. See you peeps in the morning.


Night!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep Dat monster has done grabbed me by the ankle!!.......G'night Robert!!
> 
> Lovins passed along!!.........Tucker is one spoiled dog!!
> 
> ...


I bet he is 

Aww shucks... 

Night Mitch!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> lightweights...



Well since you are staying up late with your busted hand, perhaps you should study up on this: 

Pay special attention to Step 5


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well since you are staying up late with your busted hand, perhaps you should study up on this:
> 
> Pay special attention to Step 5



How'd that tweezer and magnifying glass session work out for you today?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> lightweights...


So many things I could say here!!...........Think too much of you to say em!!.........G'night Seen Yore!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 5, 2011)

Night Yall!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen my tweezers, magnifying glass, and little blue pills today?



Whatever floats your boat old man


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall!!!



Night Sis.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2011)

Good Morning Waders.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The coffee is fine so drivel on in.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2011)

TGIF


Good morning to all of you creek-waders.  It is time to get your butts out of the bed and enjoy the day.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of you creek-waders.  It is time to get your butts out of the bed and enjoy the day.



Yes sirree, TGIF everybody.   Get thru today and I've got the next 9 days off.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of you creek-waders.  It is time to get your butts out of the bed and enjoy the day.




Monin! Sho was nice sleeping in to 630 today!


----------



## Jranger (May 6, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Hideeho neighbors..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Good morning ya'll , Its finally Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Mornin'......Happy Holiday!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good Morning Waders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of you creek-waders.  It is time to get your butts out of the bed and enjoy the day.






boneboy96 said:


> Yes sirree, TGIF everybody.   Get thru today and I've got the next 9 days off.






BBQBOSS said:


> Monin! Sho was nice sleeping in to 630 today!


 


Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 MAN, you're early today!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hideeho neighbors..





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll , Its finally Friday





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'......Happy Holiday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MAN, you're early today!



seis de Mayo


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> seis de Mayo


 Haba......uuhhh,  Speak ENGLISH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> seis de Mayo



Si Senor....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

I just watched a slug move across the driveway faster than this thread is moving...


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Si Senor....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just watched a slug move across the driveway faster than this thread is moving...


work??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> work??????



What's that??


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's that??


 I dunno...........


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Hello Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Keebs


Mornin!


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well since you are staying up late with your busted hand, perhaps you should study up on this:
> 
> Pay special attention to Step 5



I wonder if Hugh read up on these tips last night... 



Keebs said:


> Mornin!



What kind of trouble we gonna get into today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if Hugh read up on these tips last night...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of trouble we gonna get into today?



Here bro' I found a way for you to free up your other hand.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if Hugh enjoyed my massage I gave him  last night...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of trouble we gonna get into today?


  you'll have to ask him...............
 I dunno, I'm sure we'll think of something.......... 
Gotta go count some money........


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here bro' I found a way for you to free up your other hand.
> 
> View attachment 600089



With your busted hand you would certainly know all about this now wouldn't you???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You would certainly know all about this now wouldn't you with your busted hand and all???



Nope, hands fine, just got a small hole in it. But then, I've already established that fact.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Haba......uuhhh,  Speak ENGLISH!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just watched a slug move across the driveway faster than this thread is moving...



Tell it to hurrup...or else!!!



Les Miles said:


> I wonder if Hugh read up on these tips last night...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of trouble we gonna get into today?



You eatin any Mudbugs today??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

I think I saw a slug!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

morning people!
It's friday!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I saw a slug!!!



bah! I've been called MUCH worse!


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people!
> It's friday!!!!!



You still chasing that bird or are you giving up and headed to Publix for the Butterball???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You still chasing that bird or are you giving up and headed to Publix for the Butterball???



It's with a heavy heart that i say: I'm going after him one more time in the morning. If he doesn't gobble this time, all i can assume is that i spooked him too much last weekend and he left.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's with a heavy heart that i say: I'm going after him one more time in the morning. If he doesn't gobble this time, all i can assume is that i spooked him too much last weekend and he left.



Guess I'll have to do the super secret cajun corndog voodoo dance for you tonight. 

Make sure to eat 5 mudbugs for breakfast, rub a bit of Tabasco on your chest, and then sprinkle some Tony Chacere's around your hunting spot. 

Works every time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning people!
> It's friday!!!!!



 Mornin Bubba!!



rhbama3 said:


> bah! I've been called MUCH worse!



Well, all the good aliases have been taken already....

Wobbert-Woo(complete with luvyy smiley)---TBUG
Pookie---Quack
Sugar Britches---Miguel, I think
Vegetarian---Ms Bubbette
Etc., etc., etc.

I'll eventually come up wiff sumpin, but in the meantime, how are ya my slimeyslitheringturkeypigslayinperfusionist ?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Guess I'll have to do the super secret cajun corndog voodoo dance for you tonight.
> 
> Make sure to eat 5 mudbugs for breakfast, rub a bit of Tabasco on your chest, and then sprinkle some Tony Chacere's around your hunting spot.
> 
> Works every time.



Thank ya kindly! I can use all the help i can get!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Guess I'll have to do the super secret cajun corndog voodoo dance for you tonight.
> 
> Make sure to eat 5 mudbugs for breakfast, rub a bit of Tabasco on your chest, and then sprinkle some Tony Chacere's around your hunting spot.
> 
> Works every time.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'll have to ask him...............
> I dunno, I'm sure we'll think of something..........
> Gotta go count some money........



I want some money to count........


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya kindly! I can use all the help i can get!



Oh I almost forgot the most important part...


























you also have to wear an LSU thong under your camo.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh I almost forgot the most important part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess i'm done for the year, then. That AIN'T happening! 
Time to go to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I want some money to count........


 Money is the nastiest thing you'll ever touch!  Concession stands do pretty good bizness!!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Guess i'm done for the year, then. That AIN'T happening!
> Time to go to work. See ya'll later!


 later Bubba!


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Hello waders...


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Money is the nastiest thing you'll ever touch!  Concession stands do pretty good bizness!!



I guess it all depends on what they're selling...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Money is the nastiest thing you'll ever touch!  Concession stands do pretty good bizness!!



I like Nasty


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I like Nasty



Then you should check this post out 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5902210&postcount=63


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hello waders...





Les Miles said:


> I guess it all depends on what they're selling...


We don't sell corndogs...............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just watched a slug move across the driveway faster than this thread is moving...



Did he pass you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Did he pass you?






What is up brother Bobby?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up brother Bobby?



Not too much, I'm back to work again and have been for about two months.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not too much, I'm back to work again and have been for about two months.


 Hellloooooo Bobbyyy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not too much, I'm back to work again and have been for about two months.



That is some awesome news. 

Guess play time is over now oke:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Smokin a piggy tonight


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hellloooooo Bobbyyy!



Hiya Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is some awesome news.
> 
> Guess play time is over now oke:






Jeff C. said:


> Smokin a piggy tonight


 Delivery????????



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs


Howudoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Then you should check this post out
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5902210&postcount=63



I meant nasty money dummy


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I meant nasty money dummy


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



Ah forget it, whats for lunch ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I meant nasty money dummy





Les Miles said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Ah forget it, whats for lunch ya'll


 Deer meat gooloush & rice!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?



Doin good just a little slow around here today, but Friday's usually are.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Doin good just a little slow around here today, but Friday's usually are.


 More time for ya to visit!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> More time for ya to visit!



Yep, my boss and I rotate so we get every other Friday off. Obviously he's off today..


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, my boss and I rotate so we get every other Friday off. Obviously he's off today..


 well  if you're there & he ain't.............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Delivery????????
> 
> 
> Howudoin?



Come and git it!!! Won't be too far away


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come and git it!!! Won't be too far away


I saw where you told Hankus you'd be in his neck of the woods......... you 'round Dublin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I saw where you told Hankus you'd be in his neck of the woods......... you 'round Dublin?



Rutledge


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rutledge




 Sorry....I meant Rockledge!!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry....I meant Rockledge!!


yep, you'll be in his backyard fer sure!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Got a little more grass to cut


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Renegade steak, baked potato, and salad , oooh woooh, time for a nap


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Renegade steak, baked potato, and salad , oooh woooh, time for a nap



Your not suppose to take naps....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Your not suppose to take naps....



SShhhhhhh, keep it down


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





david w. said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Renegade steak, baked potato, and salad , oooh woooh, time for a nap





threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Did you see the hog pics i posted last night? How many you think you can take out in 2.5 seconds?


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> SShhhhhhh, keep it down



LA,LA,LA,LA,LA


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Got a little more grass to cut


I swear, I win the lottery, I'm buying you a tractor & a bushhog!


mudracing101 said:


> Renegade steak, baked potato, and salad , oooh woooh, time for a nap






david w. said:


> Your not suppose to take naps....


He don't, he runs da loader................... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> LA,LA,LA,LA,LA


I LOVE your avatar!!!
Here's my old bus..............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you see the hog pics i posted last night? How many you think you can take out in 2.5 seconds?



I am going for all of them.   I know I can get 40 rounds of 308 down the barrel without hitting a feeder in the time allowed.


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE your avatar!!!
> Here's my old bus..............


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE your avatar!!!
> Here's my old bus..............



I thought about what you said when i picked it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> I thought about what you said when i picked it...






Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 You done started wadin, ain't ya?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE your avatar!!!
> Here's my old bus..............



Now thats a cool bus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You done started wadin, ain't ya?!?!?



Nope, gotta go to XC practice with the kid then I'll be dippin my toes in da' creek.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats a cool bus


 wanna go fer a ride.............


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, gotta go to XC practice with the kid then I'll be dippin my toes in da' creek.


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

holey rusted metal Bat-tard I think its really Friday

Only 30 more minutes now


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wanna go fer a ride.............



Can i drive


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wanna go fer a ride.............



May i ride with y'all in the back seat?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> holey rusted metal Bat-tard I think its really Friday
> 
> Only 30 more minutes now


What is up Dougee


david w. said:


> May i ride with y'all in the back seat?



Are the windows clean?


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> holey rusted metal Bat-tard I think its really Friday
> 
> Only 30 more minutes now


 Hi there.............



mudracing101 said:


> Can i drive


 you got the "spacial" licesnssce to drive it???


david w. said:


> May i ride with y'all in the back seat?


you'd get the "spacial" seet for sure!


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up Dougee
> 
> 
> Are the windows clean?



Some kid licked em clean..Does that count?


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi there.............
> 
> 
> you got the "spacial" licesnssce to drive it???
> ...



Haha Suckers,I get the back seat..


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Haha Suckers,I get the back seat..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wanna go fer a ride.............



Can  put my lawnchair on top again? That was fun! 

and no i don't hold you responsible for that tree limb knocking me off the last time.


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can  put my lawnchair on top again? That was fun!
> 
> and no i don't hold you responsible for that tree limb knocking me off the last time.



Good times,good times....


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can  put my lawnchair on top again? That was fun!
> 
> and no i don't hold you responsible for that tree limb knocking me off the last time.


As long as you strap it down better this time!!!
 I told ya to hep me out!!!


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



May i ask why we are not allowed to have drinks and food on the bus?Is it because of what jeff did the last time?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Catch y'all laterhave a great weekend folks and Happy Mother's day to all the Mother's!!!


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all laterhave a great weekend folks and Happy Mother's day to all the Mother's!!!



You too jeff.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> May i ask why we are not allowed to have drinks and food on the bus?Is it because of what jeff did the last time?


ssssshhhhhh............. we're to never mention that again!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all laterhave a great weekend folks and Happy Mother's day to all the Mother's!!!


 Safe travels & good times for ya Chief........ Big Hug & Happy Mother's Day to Miz T for me!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 6, 2011)

Drive by
Working on my shed,wife singing with choir tonight,swine on the smoker and 4 wheeler ride along punkinvine planned.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Drive by
> Working on my shed,wife singing with choir tonight,swine on the smoker and 4 wheeler ride along punkinvine planned.


sounds like a plan!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As long as you strap it down better this time!!!
> I told ya to hep me out!!!


Hey, the chair didn't move! 


david w. said:


> May i ask why we are not allowed to have drinks and food on the bus?Is it because of what jeff did the last time?



No, it's Quacks fault. He kept throwing empty beer cans at cars that were passing us. Then, BBQBOSS claimed to be giving away "free samples" but the windshield wipers couldn't clear the stuff off their windshields. Sulli kept mooning people out of the back of the bus, and i sat on top of the bus pretending to be a siren. I'll tell ya, that propeller hat can get dangerous in 60mph winds!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

In case I ain`t here...


Happy Mothers Day to all you Mamas. I really mean that from the bottom of my thumpin` gizzard of a heart.

Miz Helen and Robert, happy anniversery!! You have the patience of Job!!

Robert, didn`t you have a birthday while I was gone? If so, happy birthday!! Sorry I was late.

Supper tonight is fried pork loin, rice, gravy, the first squash from the garden, fried up with onion in bacon grease, biscuits, and green spring onions from the garden.

Bad news is I got a diller that is rootin` around in my garden, and I will not tolerate that. Fixin` to chicken wire around the bottom of the fence, and will set a stand tonight with all intentions of ventilatin` the varmint with a large hole in his side. Or, a hawk cut to his ribs.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi there.............
> 
> 
> you got the "spacial" licesnssce to drive it???
> ...


Well,,,, YEAH


rhbama3 said:


> Can  put my lawnchair on top again? That was fun!
> 
> and no i don't hold you responsible for that tree limb knocking me off the last time.





david w. said:


> May i ask why we are not allowed to have drinks and food on the bus?Is it because of what jeff did the last time?


Well, i aint driving if i cant bring my drinks along


Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all laterhave a great weekend folks and Happy Mother's day to all the Mother's!!!



Same to ya , have a good one


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, the chair didn't move!
> 
> 
> No, it's Quacks fault. He kept throwing empty beer cans at cars that were passing us. Then, BBQBOSS claimed to be giving away "free samples" but the windshield wipers couldn't clear the stuff off their windshields. Sulli kept mooning people out of the back of the bus, and i sat on top of the bus pretending to be a siren. I'll tell ya, that propeller hat can get dangerous in 60mph winds!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> In case I ain`t here...
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all you Mamas. I really mean that from the bottom of my thumpin` gizzard of a heart.
> ...



I have a 22 bolt action with a lighted reticle scope if you need it, Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> In case I ain`t here...
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all you Mamas. I really mean that from the bottom of my thumpin` gizzard of a heart.
> ...



Man, supper sounds fit to eat, and aint nothin like a good diller killin while enjoying a few drinks.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, the chair didn't move!
> 
> 
> No, it's Quacks fault. He kept throwing empty beer cans at cars that were passing us. Then, BBQBOSS claimed to be giving away "free samples" but the windshield wipers couldn't clear the stuff off their windshields. Sulli kept mooning people out of the back of the bus, and i sat on top of the bus pretending to be a siren. I'll tell ya, that propeller hat can get dangerous in 60mph winds!


I'm just glad nobody video'd it!!!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> In case I ain`t here...
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all you Mamas. I really mean that from the bottom of my thumpin` gizzard of a heart.
> ...


MAN that sounds scrump-t-de-liscious!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Well,,,, YEAH
> 
> Well, i aint driving if i cant bring my drinks along
> Same to ya , have a good one


 You mean, you actually have the Kmart *Blue Light Spacial *Licesccessesss??? KEWL Cuz!!!
Oh, the driver HAS to BYOB........... you can't haul them idjits around without it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm just glad nobody video'd it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MAN that sounds scrump-t-de-liscious!!!
> ...



Sure , and i can drive any wheelin thing around. And i always have my drinks with me


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure , and i can drive any wheelin thing around. And i always have my drinks with me


I bet you learned to drive a tractor first, didn't ya, right????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a 22 bolt action with a lighted reticle scope if you need it, Nic.




If I don`t get him in a night or two, I`ll holler!




Keebs said:


> I bet you learned to drive a tractor first, didn't ya, right????





Actually I did, a Farmall Super A! Then a pickup truck with a 3 speed on the column.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet you learned to drive a tractor first, didn't ya, right????



Actually a motorcycle first


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t get him in a night or two, I`ll holler!
> 
> Actually I did, a Farmall Super A! Then a pickup truck with a 3 speed on the column.


 MEE TOOOO!!!  Then the lawnmower and during all this sitting next to Papa "doing the gears" and "helping steer" in his 57 Ford 3 on the column, don't remember what kind it was 'cept a Ford!  Gawd that man had the patience for anything!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Actually a motorcycle first


 I gave up the chance on that for a horse in the 8th grade! Never regretted it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Keebs, we had a "swept" yard up till I was a big ol` boy. I miss those days more and more...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

Dont like horses, they dont have a kill switch.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, we had a "swept" yard up till I was a big ol` boy. I miss those days more and more...


Heard of them kind, never lived with one......


mudracing101 said:


> Dont like horses, they dont have a kill switch.


That's what my Daddy said.......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heard of them kind, never lived with one......
> 
> That's what my Daddy said.......





You didn`t have to worry about grass stains on your clothes, or steppin` on a rattlesnake in the yard.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You didn`t have to worry about grass stains on your clothes, or steppin` on a rattlesnake in the yard.


true, true.............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont like horses, they dont have a kill switch.



Thats the least of the issues with horses. 
Shovel money in the front and it comes out as smelly little bricks in the back. Add to that all the fun things like shoes, stable, feed, health insurance, and everything else.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats the least of the issues with horses.
> Shovel money in the front and it comes out as smelly little bricks in the back. Add to that all the fun things like shoes, stable, feed, health insurance, and everything else.


But, but, but they so loveable & riding is FUN!! ask your daughter!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

I had my two horses. That was aplenty. Crazy critters...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats the least of the issues with horses.
> Shovel money in the front and it comes out as smelly little bricks in the back. Add to that all the fun things like shoes, stable, feed, health insurance, and everything else.



Yep


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I had my two horses. That was aplenty. Crazy critters...





mudracing101 said:


> Yep


Ya'll don't be hatin now!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll don't be hatin now!





I`m not.   I still like em, just don`t want any more. Ain`t many critters purtier than a leopard app, or a grulla.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not.   I still like em, just don`t want any more. Ain`t many critters purtier than a leopard app, or a grulla.


No wonder you said crazy, ain't one much crazier than an App!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 6, 2011)

Afternoon yall.... The way work on a Friday afternoon should look like!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Afternoon yall.... The way work on a Friday afternoon should look like!


 maaan, you have allll da luck!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Afternoon yall.... The way work on a Friday afternoon should look like!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> maaan, you have allll da luck!




...not for long...  they are taking away all internet access except business related sites. 




Yall have a good weekend.  Wish me luck.  I'm headed to my first ever fly fishing competition this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ...not for long...  they are taking away all internet access except business related sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, we're bizness related............ the swap -n- sell!
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

I have been told i am taking Bubbette out to eat tonight for our anniversary. Birthday, no turkey, and now anniversary. What a lousy month this has been so far. 

Anybody been to the new Riverfront restaurant on Jefferson on the lake? Was thinking about checking them out tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have been told i am taking Bubbette out to eat tonight for our anniversary. Birthday, no turkey, and now anniversary. What a lousy month this has been so far.
> 
> Anybody been to the new Riverfront restaurant on Jefferson on the lake? Was thinking about checking them out tonight.


 poor pookie................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Dat grass don't know who it's messin wiff!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat grass don't know who it's messin wiff!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have been told i am taking Bubbette out to eat tonight for our anniversary. Birthday, no turkey, and now anniversary. What a lousy month this has been so far.
> 
> Anybody been to the new Riverfront restaurant on Jefferson on the lake? Was thinking about checking them out tonight.





Robert, I have heard that it is very good. I don`t know that for a fact though, and don`t know about the prices either.


----------



## Bubbette (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats the least of the issues with horses.
> Shovel money in the front and it comes out as smelly little bricks in the back. Add to that all the fun things like shoes, stable, feed, health insurance, and everything else.



And don't forget lessons, and shows, and vet bills. 



Keebs said:


> No wonder you said crazy, ain't one much crazier than an App!!



'cept an Arab. 



rhbama3 said:


> I have been told i am taking Bubbette out to eat tonight for our anniversary. birthday, no turkey, and now anniversary. What a lousy month this has been so far.
> 
> Anybody been to the new Riverfront restaurant on Jefferson on the lake? Was thinking about checking them out tonight.



How can you forget Mother's Day and Mini Me's birfday! It's a GREAT month!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




I put a hurtin on it!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> And don't forget lessons, and shows, and vet bills.
> 
> _* quit helpin them hate, sista!!*_
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I put a hurtin on it!!!


 you da man........... mowerman that is!


----------



## Bubbette (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you da man........... mowerman that is!



Couldn't help it. Just wrote the check for the board and lessons, and the vet came yesterday because our 16 year old horse decided he was 3 and sprained his knee. 

But I love to watch Jennifer ride. We have a show coming up in a couple of weeks and hoping that Jennifer gets some qualifying scores for championships.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I have heard that it is very good. I don`t know that for a fact though, and don`t know about the prices either.


you know the drill, Nic. Don't ask questions and just pay whatever they tell you to. I wanted to go to Blackbeards but she seems to have her heart set on this place. 


Bubbette said:


> And don't forget lessons, and shows, and vet bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah.....


----------



## Bubbette (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you know the drill, Nic. Don't ask questions and just pay whatever they tell you to. I wanted to go to Blackbeards but she seems to have her heart set on this place.
> 
> 
> oh yeah.....



Keep that up and we'll drive to Americus to the Windsor for supper!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Keep that up and we'll drive to Americus to the Windsor for supper!





Blackbeards has all you can eat trout, shrimp, mullet..... and those rustic wooden walls with the deerheads, and mounted fish, just add to the romantical atmosphere.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Robert, I`m tryin`. If it backfires, you`re on your own...


----------



## Bubbette (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards has all you can eat trout, shrimp, mullet..... and those rustic wooden walls with the deerheads, and mounted fish, just add to the romantical atmosphere.



Nuffin' wrong with Blackbeards, 'cept the romantic part.



Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I`m tryin`. If it backfires, you`re on your own...



He don't need no help. He can get in trouble all by himself.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards has all you can eat trout, shrimp, mullet..... and those rustic wooden walls with the deerheads, and mounted fish, just add to the romantical atmosphere.


ain't it though? 


Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I`m tryin`. If it backfires, you`re on your own...


 I'll take  a turkey call with me. If she starts getting riled up, one series of yelps on a slate sends her running from the room!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Nuffin' wrong with Blackbeards, 'cept the romantic part.
> 
> 
> 
> He don't need no help. He can get in trouble all by himself.






Hi!  Happy anniversery...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't it though?
> 
> I'll take  a turkey call with me. If she starts getting riled up, one series of yelps on a slate sends her running from the room!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2011)

I'm out yall , have a safe weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Nuffin' wrong with Blackbeards, 'cept the romantic part.



Oh I don't know. I once almost had an unexpected romantic encounter at Blackbeards just for stating the reason I didn't want a take home box...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Man, i sure wish it would rain tonight. Not much, just enough to wet the leaves in the woods. There is no way i can sneak into this turkeys house with the weather like this. I sounded like i was walking on broken glass yesterday. Gonna try a different tactic tomorrow morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I don't know. I once almost had an unexpected romantic encounter at Blackbeards just for stating the reason I didn't want a take home box...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



I plan on returning there Monday night, prepared to accept a take home box this time..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I plan on returning there Monday night, prepared to accept a take home box this time..



Any idea how much a small script "A" tattoo would cost? It being our anniversary, i wanna buy her something nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Any idea how much a small script "A" tattoo would cost? It being our anniversary, i wanna buy her something nice!



Call Blue Iron, I'm sure he can clue you in on tattoo costs..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Call Blue Iron, I'm sure he can clue you in on tattoo costs..



I ain't bugging him about it. He's too busy being a baby daddy and trying to finish the coloring in of the Roll Tide across his back. 
Great. I've been telling her for an hour to get ready and NOW she notices the time and decides to get a shower.
I tell ya, sometimes you just gotta shake your head....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Everybody go out of town or something??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody go out of town or something??





I'm here fo ya baybay!!


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

Get on the short bus yeap yeap.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here fo ya baybay!!



What up Quack


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Crazy driveling idgits... yall done posted over 100 post since I've been gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Well, we is back!
So much for Riverfront. They were having a benefit for the Humane Society and had the restaurant closed to the public. We were told we could buy tickets but politely declined. Since Miguel is prolly gonna eat at Blackbeards next week, we went to Shogun instead. Just about had to roll me out the door, it was so good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we is back!
> So much for Riverfront. They were having a benefit for the Humane Society and had the restaurant closed to the public. We were told we could buy tickets but politely declined. Since Miguel is prolly gonna eat at Blackbeards next week, we went to Shogun instead. Just about had to roll me out the door, it was so good!



Did ya' get the sushi boat?


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2011)

Once again, cause I just can't resist.


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we is back!
> So much for Riverfront. They were having a benefit for the Humane Society and had the restaurant closed to the public. We were told we could buy tickets but politely declined. Since Miguel is prolly gonna eat at Blackbeards next week, we went to Shogun instead. Just about had to roll me out the door, it was so good!




Hope you ate lots of wasabi in my honor.


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Once again, cause I just can't resist.



Not again......I was just getting that outta my head.


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Not again......I was just getting that outta my head.



My 13 year old sang it to me last night.....

all the way home. All 16 miles.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Hey Les?


----------



## david w. (May 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My 13 year old sang it to me last night.....
> 
> all the way home. All 16 miles.



I bet that was fun...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya' get the sushi boat?


Nope. I got the Albany Roll, Dynomite Roll, and spicy tuna roll, along with steak and scallops. Bubbette got the lobster and steak. Good stuff!


turtlebug said:


> Once again, cause I just can't resist.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hope you ate lots of wasabi in my honor.



Oh yeah, Baby! Lots of wasabi and soy sauce mixed together for a perfect sushi dipping sauce!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I got the Albany Roll, Dynomite Roll, and spicy tuna roll, along with steak and scallops. Bubbette got the lobster and steak. Good stuff!



Ok, so it's set,,,,,,,,,,,Blackbeards this monday night, then Sushi next Monday night...Dang, I'm full just thinkin about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Hey Les?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Les?



I think he's ignoring you Nick.


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Les?



Yes Nic?



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Les?



Yes sir??? 

I was a few pages back catching up.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yes Nic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I was startin` to wonder if you could read good!  

Your present avatar pic. It looks familiar, and I can think of 4 places right off it could be. Where is that?


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was startin` to wonder if you could read good!
> 
> Your present avatar pic. It looks familiar, and I can think of 4 places right off it could be. Where is that?



I was wrastling with my three boys for a bit. All done now. 

That pic is the Atchafalaya Swamp in South Louisiana. I love that place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up Quack







Tired bro, finishing up a tody, and headed to the den . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was wrastling with my three boys for a bit. All done now.
> 
> That pic is the Atchafalaya Swamp in South Louisiana. I love that place.




It also looks like a section of my swamp over on the home place in Wheeler County.  Nice pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tired bro, finishing up a tody, and headed to the den . . .



Have fun...


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I got the Albany Roll, Dynomite Roll, and spicy tuna roll, along with steak and scallops. Bubbette got the lobster and steak. Good stuff!



Yum!  what's in the Albany Roll & Dynomite roll??


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It also looks like a section of my swamp over on the home place in Wheeler County.  Nice pic.



Nothing like the peace and quiet of a nice southern swamp to refresh the soul.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing like the peace and quiet of a nice southern swamp to refresh the soul.





I`m in full agreement. I have some old pictures I need to scratch up, and post, of my swamp.


----------



## slip (May 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Once again, cause I just can't resist.



STOOOOOOP ITTTTTTTTT 



_please_

Never gunna get that out of my head, i swear!


----------



## slip (May 6, 2011)

Hye since paint isnt lead based anymore its safe to eat again right?


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in full agreement. I have some old pictures I need to scratch up, and post, of my swamp.



Would love to see them when you do. 

Yall have a good night, I am going to hang with my boys for a bit.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was wrastling with my three boys for a bit. All done now.
> 
> That pic is the Atchafalaya Swamp in South Louisiana. I love that place.





Les Miles said:


> Nothing like the peace and quiet of a nice southern swamp to refresh the soul.


Is that anywhere near Attakapas Island??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yum!  what's in the Albany Roll & Dynomite roll??



Albany roll was crab and shrimp, Dynamite roll was tuna and a whole bunch of other stuff!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Hye since paint isnt lead based anymore its safe to eat again right?



Ask Seth.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody go out of town or something??


Looks like it!!



turtlebug said:


> Hope you ate lots of wasabi in my honor.


.........I will never forget the look on your face!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it!!
> 
> .........I will never forget the look on your face!!!



May have to surprise her with some wasabi crusted pork tenderloin this summer.


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

howdy folks


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2011)

Howdy Doug!
Bye Doug!
Got an appointment with a turkey in the morning. Time to get a little sleep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> May have to surprise her with some wasabi crusted pork tenderloin this summer.


That actually sounds good to me!!



dougefresh said:


> howdy folks


Howdy Doug!!.........You getting some time off this weekend??



rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Doug!
> Bye Doug!
> Got an appointment with a turkey in the morning. Time to get a little sleep!


Good luck in the morning!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Doug!
> Bye Doug!
> Got an appointment with a turkey in the morning. Time to get a little sleep!


Good luckFixin to slam one more and call it a night myself. Looks like we are gona take the little ones to the Hog Festival in the morning.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Doug!
> Bye Doug!
> Got an appointment with a turkey in the morning. Time to get a little sleep!



Knock that turkey dead Bama!


Good evening all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Knock that turkey dead Bama!
> 
> 
> Good evening all


Good evening Tripod!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That actually sounds good to me!!
> 
> Howdy Doug!!.........You getting some time off this weekend??
> 
> Good luck in the morning!!



Don't know if I'd call it time off, but I'll not be clocking in.What about you? Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Tripod!!



What's up Mitch,  you slowed down any yet at work?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Don't know if I'd call it time off, but I'll not be clocking in.What about you? Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel yet?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up Mitch,  you slowed down any yet at work?


Doug sort of the same for me tomorrow!!.......Don't know how much time off there will be this weekend!!.........I'm not scheduled to be there!!.......If something goes wrong.......Who knows??

Tripod.........Yes, but I don't know how long the tunnel is yet??.........Had a new Tech start this week, just depends on how long it will take to train him!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

Well CC is passed out on the couch..Do I pick her up and take her to bed or just leave you where she is..Don't really want to drop her


Hope everyone has a great weekend..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well CC is passed out on the couch..Do I pick her up and take her to bed or just leave you where she is..Don't really want to drop her
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend..


Pinch her Fanny, and see how high she jumps!!.........It will be a good weekend if there are no malfunctions at work!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doug sort of the same for me tomorrow!!.......Don't know how much time off there will be this weekend!!.........I'm not scheduled to be there!!.......If something goes wrong.......Who knows??
> 
> Tripod.........Yes, but I don't know how long the tunnel is yet??.........Had a new Tech start this week, just depends on how long it will take to train him!!


It might be months then


dougefresh said:


> Well CC is passed out on the couch..Do I pick her up and take her to bed or just leave you where she is..Don't really want to drop her
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend..





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pinch her Fanny, and see how high she jumps!!.........It will be a good weekend if there are no malfunctions at work!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 6, 2011)

hi all, bye all!  Have a great weekend and Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies out there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It might be months then


Hope not!!.......This one has some previous experience!!........He is already catching on quick!!.........I'm thinking about two weeks!!..........Starting to make plans for D.O.G.!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pinch her Fanny, and see how high she jumps!!.........It will be a good weekend if there are no malfunctions at work!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> It might be months then



Yall tryin to get me sent to the shed again
I might be crazy but I aint stupid..I might put some oral gel on her tooth brush again though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Yall tryin to get me sent to the shed again
> I might be crazy but I aint stupid..I might put some oral gel on her tooth brush again though


 You're on your own with that one bro!! 
Time to call it a night here


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 7, 2011)

Workday in warthen.......dang that's a long ride to cut grass and squeeze in a turkey hunt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2011)

Up and at it waders, you are wasting part of your weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up and at it waders, you are wasting part of your weekend.



OK, now what?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 7, 2011)

Ok ok im up!   time to climb on the roof and clean off the debris. Yayyyyyy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok ok im up!   time to climb on the roof and clean off the debris. Yayyyyyy....



Make sure to put on your watermelon helmet just in case you fall off..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure to put on your watermelon helmet just in case you fall off..



If I fall off it's gonna make a big splat! Helmet won't help!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, now what?



could you scare up some decent rain in the near future?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> could you scare up some decent rain in the near future?



Wish I could, but ,,,,,,,,,,,,, nope.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Mornin waders...gettin ready to go look at a new toy. An electric lifted hunting buggy. Will share pics later if the deal works out.  

Now I just have to figure out how to convince the wife that it is a mothers day gift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Wife's family is coming up tomorrow, got a list of honey dont's . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

sigh......
Well, i DID hear a gobbler this morning but he was a half mile away across the property line. I threw everything i had at him and got one lousy courtesy gobble but he didn't come my way.
Man, it got hot in a hurry out there!
Naptime.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin waders...gettin ready to go look at a new toy. An electric lifted hunting buggy. Will share pics later if the deal works out.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to convince the wife that it is a mothers day gift.



Oh well...nice cart but a bit under powered. Keep lookin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh well...nice cart but a bit under powered. Keep lookin



The new electric Polaris Rangers are BAAAAD!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The new electric Polaris Rangers are BAAAAD!!!



Yeah they are. They should be for $11,000


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah they are. They should be for $11,000





Pocket change for a man like you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


>



Dude!!!! Seriously???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Saturday!! Bath day, for everbody but Quack!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Saturday!! Bath day, for everbody but Quack!!



I reckon I will, but I'm not gonna like it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Saturday!! Bath day, for everbody but Quack!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

We're going to eat some ribs, get all messy, and then come back for a candle-lit bath later.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Ribeye steaks, baked taters, salad, and a swim in the creek...


----------



## killa86 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's family is coming up tomorrow, got a list of honey dont's . . .



everything you do is a honey dont or honey stop.


----------



## killa86 (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Saturday!! Bath day, for everbody but Quack!!



against my better judgement i took one, even though i had one last saturday . wait this wasnt an april fools joke was it nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We're going to eat some ribs, get all messy, and then come back for a candle-lit bath later.






Watch out fo da Baby Ruth I left in the tub . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> everything you do is a honey dont or honey stop.






For me, it's "don't stop" . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

No Aprils Fools joke!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon, everyone!! Hope all is well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, everyone!! Hope all is well!!



Hey, Little Red!!!! 

Doing okay here. tripped and skinned my knee in the road while hunting this morning and have lost 12 pounds this turkey season.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Little Red!!!!
> 
> Doing okay here. tripped and skinned my knee in the road while hunting this morning and have lost 12 pounds this turkey season.



Well, sounds like you ARE doing well...unless the 12 pounds lost is from lack of turkey... 

I am no longer working in retail!! I am going on my own. I've got my tent, folding chairs, and all my supplies to starting doing events. I've got a decent schedule from now to November, chock full of horse shows. I'll be traveling around the area to various saddle club events offering on-the-spot tack repair and cleaning, which is something no one is doing and there's a need for. So far it's been profitable even without traveling. And in October I'll be at the Perry Fair for 2 weeks in a "primitive home". Oh, it's gonna be so much fun!! And I'm selling my old truck and getting a smaller one. Lots of excitement in GBelle-land!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Brother Robert, it has done about got too hot for turkey huntin`...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, it has done about got too hot for turkey huntin`...



Afraid so, my friend. I had several friends tell me birds gobbled real well this morning, and a superjake went down to a buddy's girlfriend. However, i was already drinking water by 9am and just think i've about had enough for the year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, everyone!! Hope all is well!!





stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Bubbette (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I could, but ,,,,,,,,,,,,, nope.



Bubba has quit huntin' for a little while so it won't rain until he starts hog huntin'. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin waders...gettin ready to go look at a new toy. An electric lifted hunting buggy. Will share pics later if the deal works out.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to convince the wife that it is a mothers day gift.



Let me know how that works for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .



I know Nic said you didn't have to take a bath, but stanky stawking is rarely successful.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba has quit huntin' for a little while so it won't rain until he starts hog huntin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how that works for ya.





I really need rain, in the worst kind of way. It`s turrible dry around here. Garden has to be watered ever day.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .



 Hiya Quackers...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Chickens done about quit layin` too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know Nic said you didn't have to take a bath, but stanky stawking is rarely successful.



And you know this how . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Quackers...





Hiya gal friend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And you know this how . . .



I know a guy......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Robert, I have almost made up my mind to try some of that sushi.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 7, 2011)

All in a day's work...

"Show" Belt






















Flower Petal Barrette


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I have almost made up my mind to try some of that sushi.



Don't do it Nic! 

I like all my fish fried, grilled, or blackened. 

Never raw...


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We're going to eat some ribs, get all messy, and then come back for a candle-lit bath later.



Ribs were good. Time for a nap soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know a guy......



hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I have almost made up my mind to try some of that sushi.



Monday week... I eat most of what they have unless it has the word "eel" in it. I don't do eels...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I have almost made up my mind to try some of that sushi.



There is a lot of cooked stuff on the menu, Nic. Take baby steps and try something like the shrimp tempura roll, albany roll, dynomite roll, crunchy roll, etc... or just come with Miguel and i when we go next time. 

Speaking of food, tomorrow is Mother's Day so you guys better be putting a little sumpin' together for that special someone. I'll be doing seafood of some sort.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

You Bammers noticed that yall are minus one in your group over in the sports forum as of this morning?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 7, 2011)

Speaking of Mother's Day, I'm out for the evening. Mama's choice was the Chinese food buffet uptown. Whatever she says... Good night y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You Bammers noticed that yall are minus one in your group over in the sports forum as of this morning?



Blue Iron get banned again?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blue Iron get banned again?



There is speculation as to the individuals true identity.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a lot of cooked stuff on the menu, Nic. Take baby steps and try something like the shrimp tempura roll, albany roll, dynomite roll, crunchy roll, etc... or just come with Miguel and i when we go next time.
> 
> Speaking of food, tomorrow is Mother's Day so you guys better be putting a little sumpin' together for that special someone. I'll be doing seafood of some sort.





Well, Dawn's family is coming tomorrow, soooooooo, we're having Chitlins and Chitlins  . . . and yes I did slang da . . . . out of them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You Bammers noticed that yall are minus one in your group over in the sports forum as of this morning?





Les Miles said:


> There is speculation as to the individuals true identity.



I don't know if he was Blue or not, but the personality was very similar. Always hate to see someone go down.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Dawn's family is coming tomorrow, soooooooo, we're having Chitlins and Chitlins  . . . and yes I did slang da . . . . out of them.


There better be cornbread with them! 
I will be cooking:
Stuffed flounder, spinach fondetta, bang bang shrimp, steamed asparagus, and crescent rolls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> There better be cornbread with them!
> I will be cooking:
> Stuffed flounder, spinach fondetta, bang bang shrimp, steamed asparagus, and crescent rolls.





Pookie, can I come to yo house . . .?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> There better be cornbread with them!
> I will be cooking:
> Stuffed flounder, spinach fondetta, bang bang shrimp, steamed asparagus, and crescent rolls.



I like bang bang...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, can I come to yo house . . .?



I'll ask Fishbait if its okay.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bang bang...



Bang bang shrimp is a dish sold at Bonefish grill. Shrimp fried with cornstarch batter and then stirred in to a mix of Thai sweet chili sauce, sriracha sauce, a little lemon juice, and a quarter cup of mayo. My daughter loves it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

somebody needs to be fired at NBC. They cut to commerical break in the final turn of the Kentucky Derby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

I just wanna bang bang sumpin . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanna bang bang sumpin . . .



They don't call you the minute man for nothing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They don't call the minute man for nothing.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



See you idgits later. I got a burfday party to attend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You're forehead is gonna go numb if you keep that up.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're forehead is gonna go numb if you keep that up.



he's wearing his short bus helmet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> he's wearing his short bus helmet.



The one with the face guard removed so he could still drink his beer??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The one with the face guard removed so he could still drink his beer??



Who knows? He has so many to match his wardrobe.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

okay, gotta boil some blue crabs and clean the kitchen. BBL


----------



## Bubbette (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I have almost made up my mind to try some of that sushi.



Nic, I eat the cooked rolls. They are so good.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, can I come to yo house . . .?



You never asked my permission when you stalk me from the pond!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Nic, I eat the cooked rolls. They are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked my permission when you stalk me from the pond!






'Cause I'm a prufessional... and you know you're my number one stawkette . . .


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Duck........Duck....Duck......


















Goose....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

Evening everyone.  I don't know what I was thinking when I started this but I cut down 2 dogwood trees last week (2 trunks side by side) and today I dug the stumps and root ball up.   What started out as an 18 " circumference around the trunks turned out to be a 5 foot wide hole 3 feet deep.    3 different chains and a 1/2 ton chain hoist type come-along.  1 axe, a pick axe with spade blade, a shovel, chainsaw, 2 wood splitting mauls and a garden hose.   Would have been easier to blast it out with dynamite but Roswell City limits frowns on that sort of behavior!   Sure glad that is out of the way, now to build some retaining walls, bring in some fill dirt, get some crush and run as a base and then some split pea gravel to top it off.   Next comes the new shed/workshop.  Small at 8x12 but it will be very functional!      I'm going to be busy all next week...this is going to be a working vacation!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Duck........Duck....Duck......
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Quack, quack . . .SQEAULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Duck........Duck....Duck......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack, quack . . .SQEAULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!



Bad Quack...    Bad Quack.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack, quack . . .SQEAULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!



No,Im not going to play NEKKID TWISTA with you.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everyone.  I don't know what I was thinking when I started this but I cut down 2 dogwood trees last week (2 trunks side by side) and today I dug the stumps and root ball up.   What started out as an 18 " circumference around the trunks turned out to be a 5 foot wide hole 3 feet deep.    3 different chains and a 1/2 ton chain hoist type come-along.  1 axe, a pick axe with spade blade, a shovel, chainsaw, 2 wood splitting mauls and a garden hose.   Would have been easier to blast it out with dynamite but Roswell City limits frowns on that sort of behavior!   Sure glad that is out of the way, now to build some retaining walls, bring in some fill dirt, get some crush and run as a base and then some split pea gravel to top it off.   Next comes the new shed/workshop.  Small at 8x12 but it will be very functional!      I'm going to be busy all next week...this is going to be a working vacation!




Good evening boneboy.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good evening boneboy.



David, how are you this evening>?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Bad Quack...    Bad Quack.





david w. said:


> No,Im not going to play NEKKID TWISTA with you.






Grrrrrrrrrrr. . .



Good night friends, got a big day tomorrow . . .


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack, quack . . .SQEAULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!




You interrupted my knitting.    


But that's okay.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> David, how are you this evening>?



Doing pretty good.What about yourself?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good night friends, got a big day tomorrow . . .



Have a good night QUACK!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good night friends, got a big day tomorrow . . .


Mother's Day...


turtlebug said:


> You interrupted my knitting.
> 
> 
> But that's okay.



Happy Mother's Day to all the WOW's out there!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You interrupted my knitting.
> 
> 
> But that's okay.



Good evening turtle,turtle.....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Doing pretty good.What about yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night QUACK!



Tired and sore but I feel good since it was all for a good  cause.


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mother's Day...
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the WOW's out there!



Awe  


Gonna be a good un I think. Getting up early to go eat with Fishbait's mom and then go by and see my mom and have the rest of the day to myself.   

Think I'll pull a chair out and get some sun while I listen to the sounds of the family cleaning house.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

Hey there TB.


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good evening turtle,turtle.....



Hi


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there TB.



Hey there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You interrupted my knitting.
> 
> 
> But that's okay.







Hmmmmmm, I'm in a "stawkin" kinda mood . . .


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Tired and sore but I feel good since it was all for a good  cause.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, I'm in a "stawkin" kinda mood . . .



Your ALWAYS in a ''stawkin'' mood...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 7, 2011)

Well, going to relax a bit before I nod off.       Niters all.   Tomorrow's another day, and not just any day, but MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, going to relax a bit before I nod off.       Niters all.   Tomorrow's another day, and not just any day, but MOTHER'S DAY!



Talk with you later boneboy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there...


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there...



Nic,May i ask(without sounding noisey)Is that you in the pic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there...





Thanks Nic . . . I've been called a Mutha all my life . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Nic,May i ask(without sounding noisey)Is that you in the pic?





That`s me.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s me.



Neat pic.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Neat pic.





Thanks. That`s one of the very few that I have of my Mother.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

evening people!
Well,i'm calling it a season on turkeys. I killed my 2nd best bird ever but between the two leases only had 3 birds to hunt all year. I had my chance last weekend on number 2 but he totally changed his pattern and roost after i spooked him.
I'm on call next weekend which is the last weekend of the season anyway. Should be a good week to start getting the hog killing industry cranked up. Got batteries to charge,feeders to fix, and camera's to move.


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening people!
> Well,i'm calling it a season on turkeys. I killed my 2nd best bird ever but between the two leases only had 3 birds to hunt all year. I had my chance last weekend on number 2 but he totally changed his pattern and roost after i spooked him.
> I'm on call next weekend which is the last weekend of the season anyway. Should be a good week to start getting the hog killing industry cranked up. Got batteries to charge,feeders to fix, and camera's to move.



Maybe next year bama.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2011)

Howdy folks...


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks...



Evening slip..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Howdy Cody.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening people!
> Well,i'm calling it a season on turkeys. I killed my 2nd best bird ever but between the two leases only had 3 birds to hunt all year. I had my chance last weekend on number 2 but he totally changed his pattern and roost after i spooked him.
> I'm on call next weekend which is the last weekend of the season anyway. Should be a good week to start getting the hog killing industry cranked up. Got batteries to charge,feeders to fix, and camera's to move.



It was a good season, for both of us i think.
Thank you very much Bama, for all of your help this season.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Just got through eating at Fogo De Chao. That is a meat eaters paradise. Caveman style. I am about to pop.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening people!
> Well,i'm calling it a season on turkeys. I killed my 2nd best bird ever but between the two leases only had 3 birds to hunt all year. I had my chance last weekend on number 2 but he totally changed his pattern and roost after i spooked him.
> I'm on call next weekend which is the last weekend of the season anyway. Should be a good week to start getting the hog killing industry cranked up. Got batteries to charge,feeders to fix, and camera's to move.



Gunna give it one more try next weekend. Been a slow year for us on turkeys.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. That`s one of the very few that I have of my Mother.


Evening, Nic!



david w. said:


> Maybe next year bama.


I hope i can find a better place t hunt next year. Even Chickasawhatchee would have been better. Can't hunt what aint there. 


slip said:


> Howdy folks...


Evening, Slipper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Nic!
> 
> 
> I hope i can find a better place t hunt next year. Even Chickasawhatchee would have been better. Can't hunt what aint there.
> ...








Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  It's NOT like you haven't been invited to "Turkey Heaven".


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  It's NOT like you haven't been invited to "Turkey Heaven".



OOOHHH...OOOHHHH pick me. I will bring the steaks and beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  It's NOT like you haven't been invited to "Turkey Heaven".



You and your land need to move closer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> OOOHHH...OOOHHHH pick me. I will bring the steaks and beer.






You don't have to bring anything, but your shotgun!!   Can you vacate during the week??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Later guys, got ALOT going on tomorrow.  Neal send me a PM, or give me a call.   It's really hard for me to believe that folks would turn down a FREE hunting trip to a private plantation??  (Pookie)


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have to bring anything, but your shotgun!!   Can you vacate during the week??



Unfortunately not right now. Just started my new job and can't take vacation for 30 more days.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, got ALOT going on tomorrow.  Neal send me a PM, or give me a call.   It's really hard for me to believe that folks would turn down a FREE hunting trip to a private plantation??  (Pookie)



If you still love me next year, i'll be there! 
 I kept thinking i had a chance at this bird and it just didn't happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Unfortunately not right now. Just started my new job and can't take vacation for 30 more days.





rhbama3 said:


> If you still love me next year, i'll be there!
> I kept thinking i had a chance at this bird and it just didn't happen.


----------



## Bubbette (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening people!
> Well,i'm calling it a season on turkeys. I killed my 2nd best bird ever but between the two leases only had 3 birds to hunt all year. I had my chance last weekend on number 2 but he totally changed his pattern and roost after i spooked him.
> I'm on call next weekend which is the last weekend of the season anyway. Should be a good week to start getting the hog killing industry cranked up. Got batteries to charge,feeders to fix, and camera's to move.



And don't forget your honey do list that you keep ignoring. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  It's NOT like you haven't been invited to "Turkey Heaven".



I think he was afraid of being conned into a game of Nekid Twister and not being able to hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2011)

Good night friends!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

QUACK,I jjust want to  know one thing before you go.Have you ever hunted turkey in your cheeken mask?


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> QUACK,I jjust want to  know one thing before you go.Have you ever hunted turkey in your cheeken mask?


 I CAN'T believe you asked him that!!!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I CAN'T believe you asked him that!!!



HI keebs..


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night friends!


G'night darlin'!!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> HI keebs..


Hey sweetie, what's up?
Hey Nic, LOVE the avatar!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetie, what's up?
> Hey Nic, LOVE the avatar!!!





Thank you!! I was a purty baby, weren`t I?


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetie, what's up?
> Hey Nic, LOVE the avatar!!!



Becoming your stawker....


----------



## slip (May 7, 2011)

Howdy Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you!! I was a purty baby, weren`t I?


AbsoLUTELY!!


david w. said:


> Becoming your stawker....


 I noticed, already.................


slip said:


> Howdy Keebs.


Thought about you today, Cody, while I was spraying my garden, man, I gotta find a way to get you down here!!  Squash blooming, cucumbers blooming, egg plant growin big time!!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

well,Im gone folks.Y'all have a good one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 7, 2011)

Dude I'm dwunk


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> well,Im gone folks.Y'all have a good one.


 was it something  I said??? 
 Later gator!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude I'm dwunk


 how bad????????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2011)

Peanut butter and jelly sammich time. Nite folks. 

Ladies, again, Happy Mothers Day. Know ya`ll are very much appreciated...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> QUACK,I jjust want to  know one thing before you go.Have you ever hunted turkey in your cheeken mask?





Keebs said:


> I CAN'T believe you asked him that!!!




Good evening folks!!

Got called into work today on my day off!!...........Came home, and cut grass till dark!!............Man I love cutting grass

Hope everyone had a good one today!!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

0





Keebs said:


> was it something  I said???
> Later gator!



naaaa,Me tired.I can't get mad at the stalked.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sammich time. Nite folks.
> 
> Ladies, again, Happy Mothers Day. Know ya`ll are very much appreciated...


Thanks NIc, tell da Redhead, she has my love & prayers!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Got called into work today on my day off!!...........Came home, and cut grass till dark!!............Man I love cutting grass
> 
> Hope everyone had a good one today!!


Hey, you & Tag............. CHECK YOUR EMAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> 0
> 
> naaaa,Me tired.I can't get mad at the stalked.


 g'nite idjit!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> g'nite idjit!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 It wuz said wiff LUV!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. Kinda sad not setting the clock for 0430.
Night ya'll!


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It wuz said wiff LUV!!!



Trouble maker..

Im gonna find someone new to stawk...

Night idgit..


----------



## david w. (May 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Kinda sad not setting the clock for 0430.
> Night ya'll!



Have a good one bama.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2011)

Hey, you & Tag............. CHECK YOUR EMAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]Tag has gone to bed....Check.......I'm at a loss for words??



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Kinda sad not setting the clock for 0430.
> Night ya'll!


Night Robert!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2011)

Night yall. Been a long day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Night yall. Been a long day.


Good night Sterlo!!


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Trouble maker..
> 
> Im gonna find someone new to stawk...
> 
> Night idgit..


 You'd Leave me like that??? night sweetie!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Kinda sad not setting the clock for 0430.
> Night ya'll!



 nite Bubba!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey, you & Tag............. CHECK YOUR EMAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tag has gone to bed....Check.......I'm at a loss for words??

Night Robert!![/quote]
You have NO idea............. make sure Tag see's it too!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Night yall. Been a long day.


Nite Neil!!


----------



## slip (May 7, 2011)

Night yall, happy mothers day to all the mothers.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Night yall, happy mothers day to all the mothers.


Nite, Moppett............... HEY, NO *surprises* fer yer Mama tomorrow, K??


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2011)




----------



## deermeat270 (May 8, 2011)

Its Sunday morning, time for our early morning exercise.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Ladies, Happy Mothers Day to all of you...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day

how about something to eat?







  or 






and something to wash it down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

I only see one thing wrong with that food.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, Happy Mothers Day to all of you...






gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy Mother's Day
> 
> how about something to eat?
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I only see one thing wrong with that food.


me too.............. It ain't in front of me in Person!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> me too.............. It ain't in front of me in Person!!



You nailed it shuggums...


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You nailed it shuggums...


I could go for that this morning!!
Howyoudoin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I could go for that this morning!!
> Howyoudoin?



Tryin to get moti,,,,,,,mota,,,,,,,,,,,mote,,,,,,,, Up and going so I can get over to see mom & dad.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I only see one thing wrong with that food.





Keebs said:


> me too.............. It ain't in front of me in Person!!


X2!!

Good Morning folks!!

And a Happy Mothers Day to all that qualify!!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to get moti,,,,,,,mota,,,,,,,,,,,mote,,,,,,,, Up and going so I can get over to see mom & dad.


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> X2!!
> 
> Good Morning folks!!
> 
> And a Happy Mothers Day to all that qualify!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> X2!!
> 
> Good Morning folks!!
> 
> And a Happy Mothers Day to all that qualify!!



muther has been my first name a few times, or at least that is what some have called me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Morning peeps!
 Gotta call Mom later, get my turkey hunting stuff put away, and cook a nice dinner for da wimmens what live with me. Other than that, planning to just have a quiet, lazy day.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

And a special post just for Mama Hen!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all my good buddys here. 
 I be fixing a big dinner on the grill today. All are welcome.


----------



## david w. (May 8, 2011)

Hello homies....

Happy mothers day to all the mothers out there.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> muther has been my first name a few times, or at least that is what some have called me.





rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Gotta call Mom later, get my turkey hunting stuff put away, and cook a nice dinner for da wimmens what live with me. Other than that, planning to just have a quiet, lazy day.


 Sounds like a good day ahead!


Nicodemus said:


> And a special post just for Mama Hen!






hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all my good buddys here.
> I be fixing a big dinner on the grill today. All are welcome.


Sure wish I lived closer, I'd take ya up on it!


david w. said:


> Hello homies....
> 
> Happy mothers day to all the mothers out there.


 Hi............


----------



## david w. (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like a good day ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't know you any more,You wouldn't know a good stawker if he hit you  in the toe.....


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> i don't know you any more,You wouldn't know a good stawker if he hit you  in the toe.....


but, but, but, you don't get it, usually *I* am the one doing the stawking, I juss don't know how to act when I'm the one being stawked!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2011)

Moanin' Waders!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, you don't get it, usually *I* am the one doing the stawking, I juss don't know how to act when I'm the one being stawked!!



Okay,me for give you just this once...

Don't make a habit out of it though.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Waders!!!!


 Hey Chief, what'd ya end up doing?  (as if I really have to ask!)


david w. said:


> Okay,me for give you just this once...
> 
> Don't make a habit out of it though.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2011)

Morning 

Time to get up I guess...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 8, 2011)

Mornin,

Happy Mothers Day to all you WOW Moms.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Morning everyone and Happy Mother's Day to all you mom's out there!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning
> 
> Time to get up I guess...


 why? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin,
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all you WOW Moms.






boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone and Happy Mother's Day to all you mom's out there!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everyone.  I don't know what I was thinking when I started this but I cut down 2 dogwood trees last week (2 trunks side by side) and today I dug the stumps and root ball up.   What started out as an 18 " circumference around the trunks turned out to be a 5 foot wide hole 3 feet deep.    3 different chains and a 1/2 ton chain hoist type come-along.  1 axe, a pick axe with spade blade, a shovel, chainsaw, 2 wood splitting mauls and a garden hose.   Would have been easier to blast it out with dynamite but Roswell City limits frowns on that sort of behavior!   Sure glad that is out of the way, now to build some retaining walls, bring in some fill dirt, get some crush and run as a base and then some split pea gravel to top it off.   Next comes the new shed/workshop.  Small at 8x12 but it will be very functional!      I'm going to be busy all next week...this is going to be a working vacation!



Some morning after pics.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Some morning after pics.


THAT'S work!
Ya'll have a great day, I'm gonna go try & catch some pics of my Hummers!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S work!
> Ya'll have a great day, I'm gonna go try & catch some pics of my Hummers!



I'm thinking I have a good start for an inground swimming pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, what'd ya end up doing?  (as if I really have to ask!)









boneboy96 said:


> Some morning after pics.



I thought you said when you stepped in sumpin, you came out smellin like a rose



Keebs said:


> THAT'S work!
> Ya'll have a great day, I'm gonna go try & catch some pics of my Hummers!




Catchya later...have a good un!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

I smelled pretty good...right after a 1/2 hour long hot shower!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking I have a good start for an inground swimming pool.


I can only look at those pics, and think one thing!! Man that was a lot of work!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can only look at those pics, and think one thing!! Man that was a lot of work!!



I look at those pics and think: Hire some messicans to do it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, you don't get it, usually *I* am the one doing the stawking, I juss don't know how to act when I'm the one being stawked!!



I move slow if you are looking for an easy target.


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Gotta call Mom later, get my turkey hunting stuff put away, and cook a nice dinner for da wimmens what live with me. Other than that, planning to just have a quiet, lazy day.



Give Helen and extra hug for us ... I know this must be a tough one for her.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Bone, a little trick us South Georgia folks use. Cut the tree off just above ground level. Now you have 2 options. 

1-transplant azaleas all around it. Next year they will hide it when they take off and grow.

2-dig down a little ways below ground level. Not much, just a little. Then, take your saw and cut it off down there. Cover it up with dirt. Out of sight, out of mind...  

Whole lot easier!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Give Helen and extra hug for us ... I know this must be a tough one for her.



Thanks, dear. Yes, it is weighing heavy on her mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bone, a little trick us South Georgia folks use. Cut the tree off just above ground level. Now you have 2 options.
> 
> 1-transplant azaleas all around it. Next year they will hide it when they take off and grow.
> 
> ...



I like #2! Thats the plan, although i do plan to drill the stump and pour some stump killer in it before covering.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bone, a little trick us South Georgia folks use. Cut the tree off just above ground level. Now you have 2 options.
> 
> 1-transplant azaleas all around it. Next year they will hide it when they take off and grow.
> 
> ...



His problem is he's gotta dig all through that area to change the grade. Him and his mexican helper, Manuel Labor....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I like #2! Thats the plan, although i do plan to drill the stump and pour some stump killer in it before covering.




No!!! if you do that, it will rot to quick, the ground will collapse, and you`ll have to bring in more dirt to fill the hole. Let it just die slow. Any suckers it sends up will get cut off when you mow the grass. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> His problem is he's gotta dig all through that area to change the grade. Him and his mexican helper, Manuel Labor....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No!!! if you do that, it will rot to quick, the ground will collapse, and you`ll have to bring in more dirt to fill the hole. Let it just die slow. Any suckers it sends up will get cut off when you mow the grass.



No drilling or buying stump killer? Cool!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No drilling or buying stump killer? Cool!!!





You have to think ahead on this stuff!!  



Give my regards to Miz Helen. I understand what she is goin` through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No drilling or buying stump killer? Cool!!!



We used to just cut some deep grooves in the stump with the chainsaw and pour a gallon or so of buttermilk on it. That always seemed to work. Or in our mind it sped the process up, not sure which is more correct..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We used to just cut some deep grooves in the stump with the chainsaw and pour a gallon or so of buttermilk on it. That always seemed to work. Or in our mind it sped the process up, not sure which is more correct..





  Save the buttermilk for drinkin`, biscuits, and cornbread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Save the buttermilk for drinkin`, biscuits, and cornbread!



Makin biscuits, yep, soppin cornbread in, yep, Drinkin...........blechhhh...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makin biscuits, yep, soppin cornbread in, yep, Drinkin...........blechhhh...





It has to be ice cold, to be fit to drink. If it ain`t, I don`t want it either!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makin biscuits, yep, soppin cornbread in, yep, Drinkin...........blechhhh...



x2. Love to cook with it, but there ain't enough ice in the world to make me want to drink it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like a good day ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you would be VERY welcome to be here buddy.  Got deer, pork, chicken, and beef on the smoker now. See ya sometime this summer Keebs.


----------



## killa86 (May 8, 2011)

happy mothers day to all you motherly type creek wader folkshope its been a good-un


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2011)

See y'all in a few days, my wader friends!!!


----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> See y'all in a few days, my wader friends!!!



Safe travels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> See y'all in a few days, my wader friends!!!



I musta missed sumpin. Where you headed?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking I have a good start for an inground swimming pool.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can only look at those pics, and think one thing!! Man that was a lot of work!!


It was!  


rhbama3 said:


> I look at those pics and think: Hire some messicans to do it.


They'll have their chance later...lots more grading and digging to do!


Nicodemus said:


> Bone, a little trick us South Georgia folks use. Cut the tree off just above ground level. Now you have 2 options.
> 
> 1-transplant azaleas all around it. Next year they will hide it when they take off and grow.
> 
> ...


Nic, the bottom of that hole is about where grade level will be when I'm done.


rhbama3 said:


> I like #2! Thats the plan, although i do plan to drill the stump and pour some stump killer in it before covering.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> His problem is he's gotta dig all through that area to change the grade. Him and his mexican helper, Manuel Labor....



   MC knows...offers still open Hugh...got beer and shovels!        Going to start on the retaining wall tomorrow, still have to order the wood and dirt fill and crush and run.  I'm going to put split pea gravel on top of it all.  The egg rock would be kind of shakey to walk on...with all the ladies in their high heals and all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It was!
> 
> They'll have their chance later...lots more grading and digging to do!
> 
> ...



I'm headin to Albany tomorrow. They're payin me to stand around an point, and occasionally talk kinda rough like to folks, a la Tim Peeler style.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm headin to Albany tomorrow. They're payin me to stand around an point, and occasionally talk kinda rough like to folks, a la Tim Peeler style.



Oh well...you had your chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh well...you had your chance.



For the right price I'll come stand around and talk real rough like to you as well...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm headin to Albany tomorrow. They're payin me to stand around an point, and occasionally talk kinda rough like to folks, a la Tim Peeler style.





Well, the mother of all mothers day meals is underway. Just finished cleaning the shrimp, chopping the cheese, shredding the spinach, frying the bacon, thawing the flounder, and simmering the heavy cream. This better be good, because there is gonna be a whole lot of it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the mother of all mothers day meals is underway. Just finished cleaning the shrimp, chopping the cheese, shredding the spinach, frying the bacon, thawing the flounder, and simmering the heavy cream. This better be good, because there is gonna be a whole lot of it!



It sure sounds good....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the right price I'll come stand around and talk real rough like to you as well...


Oh boy!    


rhbama3 said:


> Well, the mother of all mothers day meals is underway. Just finished cleaning the shrimp, chopping the cheese, shredding the spinach, frying the bacon, thawing the flounder, and simmering the heavy cream. This better be good, because there is gonna be a whole lot of it!


That sounds scrumptious Robert!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Well after pulling this stump out of the ground...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> That sounds scrumptious Robert!



Hey, yea of old dutch origin, while I have you here; Mette Lindberg, heard of her? Really cool unique voice.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Idjit, quit messin around with stumps and answer my question..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, yea of old dutch origin, while I have you here; Mette Lindberg, heard of her? Really cool unique voice.



I've lead a sheltered life...I wasn't allowed to listen to anything until I was of legal age.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

You might know her from the Heineken Commercial.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might know her from the Heineken Commercial.



Nope...although I should I guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nope...although I should I guess.



She's not Candy, but still has a unique sound.


----------



## david w. (May 8, 2011)

That one should be fun boneboy.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's not Candy, but still has a unique sound.



That 1st song was kinda whiney/twangy.  A cross between Cindi Lauper and Fran Drescher.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> That one should be fun boneboy.



David, I can't wait to start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That 1st song was kinda whiney/twangy.  A cross between Cindi Lauper and Fran Drescher.



You know good and well you like whiney womenz...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know good and well you like whiney womenz...



Well yeah, but that doesn't mean I wanna listen to them.   And just what is your point anyways?       Leave me and Candy alone...We're fine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well yeah, but that doesn't mean I wanna listen to them.   And just what is your point anyways?       Leave me and Candy alone...We're fine!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm looking forward to the next one!






In all seriousness, I would cap the top, and drill a good size hole in the south, and east quarter of that tree trunk. There`s folks that would pay big money to have a unique birdhouse like that.


----------



## david w. (May 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> David, I can't wait to start.



Go tear it up...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

I just found some oooold pictures, and Lord have mercy, there is one of me, without a beard!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just found some oooold pictures, and Lord have mercy, there is one of me, without a beard!!



Picture OR a drawing on the wall of a cave?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Picture OR a drawing on the wall of a cave?





  See!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> See!



well, i don't see your feet underneath it so it isn't THAT old! 
They sure don't make trucks like that anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i don't see your feet underneath it so it isn't THAT old!
> They sure don't make trucks like that anymore.





That was "Blue". 1976 Bonanza, 350 4 barrel carb, dual 18 gallon saddle tanks (it needed em!), lifted, 16 inch rims, homemade solid steel front end, go anywhere, rode like a 3 legged mule pullin`  a broke axle wagon across a plowed field at night. At the time, it was one of only about 4 that were in Albany. Most young folks back then didn`t like trucks. I was different, I did. Brand new-14 miles to the gallon. After all the modifications-4 miles to the gallon. Good thing gas was 50 to 60 cent a gallon back then. 

That truck was a man.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

well, i think supper is all right. Got 3 girls in the kitchen fixin' plates. Looks like a group of lions on a impala carcass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That was "Blue". 1976 Bonanza, 350 4 barrel carb, dual 18 gallon saddle tanks (it needed em!), lifted, 16 inch rims, homemade solid steel front end, go anywhere, rode like a 3 legged mule pullin`  a broke axle wagon across a plowed field at night. At the time, it was one of only about 4 that were in Albany. Most young folks back then didn`t like trucks. I was different, I did. Brand new-14 miles to the gallon. After all the modifications-4 miles to the gallon. Good thing gas was 50 to 60 cent a gallon back then.
> 
> That truck was a man.







Love dat Beast bro!!!  I've had more jacked up and built trucks than I can count!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love dat Beast bro!!!  I've had more jacked up and built trucks than I can count!!





If I still had that truck, I could equal the National Debt in about 2 months!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I still had that truck, I could equal the National Debt in about 2 months!





Dawn just came in here and saw yo baby pic and went AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Bubbette (May 8, 2011)

Man, that was GOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just came in here and saw yo baby pic and went AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!





I was a purty baby!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was a purty baby!!





What happened . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happened . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>





Sorry bro, that was a gimme !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, that was a gimme !!!





You owed me that one for bein` so mean and ugly to you last week!


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2011)

Okay, what a day. 

Got up early and went to have breakfast with Fishbait's mom. Went and visited with my parents for a while (delivered both mothers a hand knitted wool hat, two of the nicest I've made). Did a little truck shopping. Found a Chevy 2500 gas burner that has promise.  

Came home and snuggled with Fishbait which turned into a three hour nap while the kids worked on school projects.  

Fishbait just cooked me his best ever kielbasa and taters and finished it off with some strawberry cheesecake ice cream. I'm super duper stuffed. 

My mother's day present was a new cam for my Z7 so I can wreak havoc on the booties of hogs everywhere.    

It wasn't the Dooney and Bourke that I wanted, but that's okay, I'll use that cam way more than a $200 purse.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, what a day.
> 
> Got up early and went to have breakfast with Fishbait's mom. Went and visited with my parents for a while (delivered both mothers a hand knitted wool hat, two of the nicest I've made). Did a little truck shopping. Found a Chevy 2500 gas burner that has promise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> a $200 purse.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2011)

I believe "snuggled" is codeword for something else.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




What?  

It's a Dooney and Bourke.  

I like girly things sometimes. 




Les Miles said:


> I believe "snuggled" is codeword for something else.



Uhm nope. After the breakfast we had, snuggle was codeword for pass the heck out.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2011)

Almost time to see if Shelby get the "Log Dog" upright tonight.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Almost time to see if Shelby get the "Log Dog" upright tonight.



Shelby is my kind of funny. I like his style.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I believe "snuggled" is codeword for something else.





Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 8, 2011)

Hay y'all.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . .



Quack, do you snuggle in your cheeken mask?


----------



## killa86 (May 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack, do you snuggle in your cheeken mask?



he will do anything for u


----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

Howdy folks, pretty day today.


Happy mom day to all the moms.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks, pretty day today.
> 
> 
> Happy mom day to all the moms.


Hope you were good for YOUR Mom today!  

Well ya take:
camera + dead battery + no charger = no Hummer pics!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2011)




----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hope you were good for YOUR Mom today!
> 
> Well ya take:
> camera + dead battery + no charger = no Hummer pics!



Yeah i was .... a good boy

plenty of time for hummingbird pictures


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Cody, is your phone capable of gettin` a sound text?


----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, is your phone capable of gettin` a sound text?



I think so, but not positive.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, is your phone capable of gettin` a sound text?


Nick mine is, and I would like to have that Whipporwill ringtone you have!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

slip said:


> I think so, but not positive.





I`ll send you a couple tomorrow. Chickens, and frogs. I recorded em.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick mine is, and I would like to have that Whipporwill ringtone you have!!





I`ll send that to you tomorrow too! 

Want the rattlesnake while i`m at it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick mine is, and I would like to have that Whipporwill ringtone you have!!


Or was that a Chuck Wills Widow??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or was that a Chuck Wills Widow??





It`s a whip!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll send that to you tomorrow too!
> 
> Want the rattlesnake while i`m at it?


Yep I can use that for text notification!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep I can use that for text notification!!




Will do! 

Ya`ll have a good evenin`!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a whip!



Thought it was!!........Been a while since I heard it!!.....My memory ain't what it used to be!!

Just wanted you to know I knew the difference!!


----------



## slip (May 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll send you a couple tomorrow. Chickens, and frogs. I recorded em.





Nicodemus said:


> Will do!
> 
> Ya`ll have a good evenin`!!



Alright

Good evening Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2011)

Well Monday is ready to kick off the work week.

Much needed coffee is available by the cup full


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

morning folks.....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday is ready to kick off the work week.
> 
> Much needed coffee is available by the cup full





jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....



What's up there Gobbler and Mikey?      Morning to everyone.   Going to start on my inground swimming pool today.


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's up there Gobbler and Mikey?      Morning to everyone.   Going to start on my inground swimming pool today.



Morning BB...You may get it done by next summer if you start shoveling now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

Time to hit the road, ttyl.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2011)

Good Monday morning, Four day week this week


----------



## killa86 (May 9, 2011)

mornin folks. cant stay long gotta go get some tires on a truck and trailer today. by the way that NTB buy one get one free is a scam extra 114.00 for alignment 30.00 per tire for mount and balance 4.00 tire fee, 16.00 additional fee of some sort and another 16.00 fee of some sort. somehow on a 153.00 tire buying 2 and getting 2 free it ends up 698.00 oh yeah there was also some sort of shop supplies too. i laughed at em and left.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday is ready to kick off the work week.
> 
> Much needed coffee is available by the cup full


Can I get a refill by the jug????



jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....


Hi Mikey.......... that avatar juss "ain't you"!



boneboy96 said:


> What's up there Gobbler and Mikey?      Morning to everyone.   Going to start on my inground swimming pool today.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the road, ttyl.


 Safe travels, shuggums!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning, Four day week this week


 howyougetthat???



killa86 said:


> mornin folks. cant stay long gotta go get some tires on a truck and trailer today. by the way that NTB buy one get one free is a scam extra 114.00 for alignment 30.00 per tire for mount and balance 4.00 tire fee, 16.00 additional fee of some sort and another 16.00 fee of some sort. somehow on a 153.00 tire buying 2 and getting 2 free it ends up 698.00 oh yeah there was also some sort of shop supplies too. i laughed at em and left.


 ya gotta read the fine print!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....


"is my car turtle enuf for the turtle club, turtle ,turtle, 


boneboy96 said:


> What's up there Gobbler and Mikey?      Morning to everyone.   Going to start on my inground swimming pool today.


Swimming pool 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to hit the road, ttyl.


What did the road do to you



Keebs said:


> Can I get a refill by the jug????
> 
> 
> Hi Mikey.......... that avatar juss "ain't you"!
> ...



Took some doing but never the less, Thursday will be my Friday


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> "is my car turtle enuf for the turtle club, turtle ,turtle,
> 
> Swimming pool
> What did the road do to you
> ...


 I wanna 4day work week too!  But it's ok, co-worker still out sick, aaahhh, nice & quiet here!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna 4day work week too!  But it's ok, co-worker still out sick, aaahhh, nice & quiet here!



4 day weeks are great except the money part  I know what ya mean abouth the peace and quiet


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

morning people...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2011)

Good MOrning all!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good MOrning all!



about 2 weeks till hogfest 2011 starts up. Got to get feeders and camera's ready to go. Still need to move stands to some new spots after Fishbait and I have a strategy session.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 4 day weeks are great except the money part  I know what ya mean abouth the peace and quiet


 now I gotta figure out what she hasn't gotten done & turned in & do it.............. I love doing stuff I only get to do about once a year then worry about getting fussed at when she gets back that I "didn't do it right"............(aka, "her way")



rhbama3 said:


> morning people...


 Hi.........


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good MOrning all!


 Hi...........
 gotta go.................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> about 2 weeks till hogfest 2011 starts up. Got to get feeders and camera's ready to go. Still need to move stands to some new spots after Fishbait and I have a strategy session.


Very sweet   I like tactical assualts.


Keebs said:


> now I gotta figure out what she hasn't gotten done & turned in & do it.............. I love doing stuff I only get to do about once a year then worry about getting fussed at when she gets back that I "didn't do it right"............(aka, "her way")
> 
> 
> Hi.........
> ...




 Bye


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> about 2 weeks till hogfest 2011 starts up. Got to get feeders and camera's ready to go. Still need to move stands to some new spots after Fishbait and I have a strategy session.



I like bacon


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2011)

Morning to all my fine WOodyites!


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi Mikey.......... that avatar juss "ain't you"!
> 
> 
> (





mudracing101 said:


> "is my car turtle enuf for the turtle club, turtle ,turtle,



So you want me to change it!!! Man I was wanting to wait for T-bugs reaction


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

This one any better for ya Keebs


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> This one any better for ya Keebs


Looks like my cat and rottie


david w. said:


> morning folks



What is up David


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like my cat and rottie
> 
> 
> What is up David



Hi threeleggedpigmy....

Nothing much.What is going on with you?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon


I like bacon and beer


BBQBOSS said:


> Morning to all my fine WOodyites!


Morning


rhbama3 said:


> morning people...


Morning


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good MOrning all!


Morning


jmfauver said:


> So you want me to change it!!! Man I was wanting to wait for T-bugs reaction



I like both of em


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So you want me to change it!!! Man I was wanting to wait for T-bugs reaction


No, wasn't telling ya to change it, just was stating it weren't "you"!
You got a few hours 'for she makes it back though. 




jmfauver said:


> This one any better for ya Keebs


you know I  my cats & dogs!



david w. said:


> morning folks


Howdie!


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, wasn't telling ya to change it, just was stating it weren't "you"!
> You got a few hours 'for she makes it back though.
> 
> 
> ...



Hello.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2011)

Whats for lunch ? Grilled chicken, corn and fresh taters out of the garden with bellpeppers and onions, yummy, Left overs from mothers day dinner but yummy none the less!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch ? Grilled chicken, corn and fresh taters out of the garden with bellpeppers and onions, yummy, Left overs from mothers day dinner but yummy none the less!!!!!!!!



A sandwhich..


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hello.





mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch ? Grilled chicken, corn and fresh taters out of the garden with bellpeppers and onions, yummy, Left overs from mothers day dinner but yummy none the less!!!!!!!!


Drool...........



david w. said:


> A sandwhich..


 micro meal........... if I eat that...........


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Drool...........
> 
> 
> micro meal........... if I eat that...........



Eat up.We don't wont you to lose your stawking energy.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Eat up.We don't wont you to lose your stawking energy.


 no worries there.................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

The swamp is callin` me...


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no worries there.................



It take's all my energy just to stawk you....


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The swamp is callin` me...



Go to it nick,Go to it....Be free like a bird...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Go to it nick,Go to it....Be free like a bird...





Just as soon as I get through today.  

In a little over an hour, I go in to try the contact lenses that have been made for me to try. This is gonna be an experience, no doubt that. I have no idea what to expect, if they will work, or if I will even be able to tolerate the things. We shall see...


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as I get through today.
> 
> In a little over an hour, I go in to try the contact lenses that have been made for me to try. This is gonna be an experience, no doubt that. I have no idea what to expect, if they will work, or if I will even be able to tolerate the things. We shall see...



Hopefully they will work for you...


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The swamp is callin` me...


 Izz gettin jealous of da swamp!!



david w. said:


> It take's all my energy just to stawk you....


ohyounggrasshoppa.........tsk,tsk,tsk,........



david w. said:


> Go to it nick,Go to it....Be free like a bird...


 he don't need no encouragin!


Nicodemus said:


> Just as soon as I get through today.
> 
> In a little over an hour, I go in to try the contact lenses that have been made for me to try. This is gonna be an experience, no doubt that. I have no idea what to expect, if they will work, or if I will even be able to tolerate the things. We shall see...


You have GOT to call me after you get them!!!


----------



## david w. (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izz gettin jealous of da swamp!!
> 
> 
> ohyounggrasshoppa.........tsk,tsk,tsk,........
> ...





Me no grasshoppa,Im a cricket..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izz gettin jealous of da swamp!!
> 
> 
> ohyounggrasshoppa.........tsk,tsk,tsk,........
> ...





Appt at 1:30. I`ll call and let you know how it went. I really hope they will work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2011)

Nic,
I will be glad to give you an old pair of my contacts that I ONLY tried to put in one time.  After 45 minutes and eyes sore and red and watery that I couldn't see for a couple of days, I put them back in the container and said the heck with it.  I still wear my glasses after 20 years now.  I told my doctor, NO THANKS to any future contacts.  What really teed me off was when the technician showed me how to insert them, she put one on her fingertip and touched her eye with it and it was in place in about 1/2 second.  12,814,586 seconds later and they still wouldn't work in my eyes. 

I hope that you can wear them.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic,
> I will be glad to give you an old pair of my contacts that I ONLY tried to put in one time.  After 45 minutes and eyes sore and red and watery that I couldn't see for a couple of days, I put them back in the container and said the heck with it.  I still wear my glasses after 20 years now.  I told my doctor, NO THANKS to any future contacts.
> 
> I hope that you can wear them.





That`s what I worry about too. If it feels like grit in my eyes, it will be hard to deal with.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Me no grasshoppa,Im a cricket..


itdunnomatter........... 


Nicodemus said:


> Appt at 1:30. I`ll call and let you know how it went. I really hope they will work.


  I hope they work too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Thanks ya`ll!

Slip, you get that text from me this mornin`?  

I`m fixin` to send it to Keebs now.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

Some more pics of how I spent my summer vacation.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Virginia Creeper fixin` to take over Bob.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Keebs, I was aggravatin` the settin` hens and recorded the racket. It was hilarious! Those "thumps" you hear ever once in a while is when one would peck the phone.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll!
> 
> Slip, you get that text from me this mornin`?
> 
> I`m fixin` to send it to Keebs now.



Yeah i got them but havent been able to open them yet, phone is chargeing.

I need to post up a video of the turkey hen when i try to get her off her nest....holy cow


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Virginia Creeper fixin` to take over Bob.



I let whatever wants to grow back there have at it.   I just need to wall in a small area and fill it with crush and run and some split pea gravel so it isn't all muddy back there.   Can't wait til that's done, then I'm building a shed where the blue wall is to the right of the rear of the house.  That also has to be graded out and walled in.  Going to rent a piece of equipment tomorrow with a front bucket on it and let hydraulics help out a bit!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll!
> 
> Slip, you get that text from me this mornin`?
> 
> I`m fixin` to send it to Keebs now.






Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I was aggravatin` the settin` hens and recorded the racket. It was hilarious! Those "thumps" you hear ever once in a while is when one would peck the phone.


THAT's what that was! LOL, I swear I had to listen close, almost sounded like a 'coon chattering!


Nicodemus said:


> Virginia Creeper fixin` to take over Bob.


 Virginia Creeper???  I see Poison IVY!!!!!!!!!



slip said:


> Yeah i got them but havent been able to open them yet, phone is chargeing.
> 
> I need to post up a video of the turkey hen when i try to get her off her nest....holy cow


She make a racket???


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

Virginia Creeper??? I see Poison IVY!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, there's plenty of that in there as well.   One year I tried to cut it all back with a weedwacker and wore a pair of shorts.  Bad move...took 3 weeks to get it under control and I had to go get the shots to make it stop itching and go away.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Virginia Creeper??? I see Poison IVY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, there's plenty of that in there as well.   One year I tried to cut it all back with a weedwacker and wore a pair of shorts.  Bad move...took 3 weeks to get it under control and I had to go get the shots to make it stop itching and go away.


 That's some baaaad stuff, I have to keep prescription lotion on hand in case I get into it............ oh, FYI, don't ever try to burn it either........... no need to ask how I know that.............


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Virginia Creeper??? I see Poison IVY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, there's plenty of that in there as well.   One year I tried to cut it all back with a weedwacker and wore a pair of shorts.  Bad move...took 3 weeks to get it under control and I had to go get the shots to make it stop itching and go away.





Keebs said:


> That's some baaaad stuff, I have to keep prescription lotion on hand in case I get into it............ oh, FYI, don't ever try to burn it either........... no need to ask how I know that.............



GEE thanks you 2 I am already breaking out in the ivy rash


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> GEE thanks you 2 I am already breaking out in the ivy rash


Triamcinolone Acetonide Lotion........... keep it with you!


----------



## jmfauver (May 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Triamcinolone Acetonide Lotion........... keep it with you!



They make me use the 21 day steroid pack...


----------



## slip (May 9, 2011)

New blues.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> They make me use the 21 day steroid pack...


I've had to do that too, but that lotion/cream is a great 1st defense!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

slip said:


> New blues.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Some more pics of how I spent my summer vacation.



Don't deviate from the plans or I'll give you a bad grade..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

Anyone seen wobert? I'm here and I'm hungry dangit..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen wobert? I'm here and I'm hungry dangit..



Not yet, hope he is a turkey killing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not yet, hope he is a turkey killing



Turkey killing???? In this heat???? Don't he know the turkey's are sittin in the air conditioning on a day like today??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turkey killing???? In this heat???? Don't he know the turkey's are sittin in the air conditioning on a day like today??



He is outside in full fatigues and the turkeys are on his couch, watching his tv, drinking his beer, and he enjoying his AC.


Do not worry the turkeys put a decoy out and a tape recording to keep him busy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is outside in full fatigues and the turkeys are on his couch, watching his tv, drinking his beer, and he enjoying his AC.
> 
> 
> Do not worry that put a decoy out and a tape recording to keep him busy.



Idgit, I'm gonna be eatin' without him then. He'll be dang near midnight trying to figure out why there are now piggies where the turkeys use to be, and how those piggies get up in the pine trees to roost at night..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

Just 2 nights of the midnight shift, then off the rest of the week!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Back from the eye doctor. These contacts are gonna take some gettin` used too!

Hugh, I`ll be gettin` up with you while you are down this way. Mind this heat. It`s hot down here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back from the eye doctor. These contacts are gonna take some gettin` used too!
> 
> Hugh, I`ll be gettin` up with you while you are down this way. Mind this heat. It`s hot down here!!



You aren't kidding. I was walking around the job site and my shadow walked off and left me lookin for some shade.

I'll be leaving tomorrow on this trip, but will be back next Monday for a couple of days.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2011)

Hello drivelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back from the eye doctor. These contacts are gonna take some gettin` used too!
> 
> Hugh, I`ll be gettin` up with you while you are down this way. Mind this heat. It`s hot down here!!






Been wearing them for years Nic, you'll get used to em, just wear for a few hours a day until you do!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been wearing them for years Nic, you'll get used to em, just wear for a few hours a day until you do!!



Contacts must be a sign of old age or sumthin'


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You aren't kidding. I was walking around the job site and my shadow walked off and left me lookin for some shade.
> 
> I'll be leaving tomorrow on this trip, but will be back next Monday for a couple of days.



We`ll get together next week! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Been wearing them for years Nic, you'll get used to em, just wear for a few hours a day until you do!!




Yessir, I`m gonna take it easy with em till I get used to em. Does a heavy recoil gun mess with em any?




Les Miles said:


> Contacts must be a sign of old age or sumthin'





I am old!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Contacts must be a sign of old age or sumthin'





I've been wearing since I was 16!!





Nicodemus said:


> We`ll get together next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







The old glass ones would pop out from a hit, but not the soft ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen wobert? I'm here and I'm hungry dangit..



Just got home, bro! Sorry, i didn't realize my phone had died. Message returned and we'll see you then! 

Man, i hate days like this. Just finished getting my medical license renewed, got the clinical and professional activity reports for the National certification done, and just finished registering for the conference in New Orleans next month. Can't wait to get back to Deanies Restaurant!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been wearing since I was 16!!



They had contacts back then??? 



rhbama3 said:


> Just got home, bro! Sorry, i didn't realize my phone had died. Message returned and we'll see you then!
> 
> Man, i hate days like this. Just finished getting my medical license renewed, got the clinical and professional activity reports for the National certification done, and just finished registering for the conference in New Orleans next month. Can't wait to get back to Deanies Restaurant!



Don't you need a chauf,,,,,,cheaf,,,,,,,,driver in N.O.?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They had contacts back then???
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you need a chauf,,,,,,cheaf,,,,,,,,driver in N.O.?



Ain't no way Bubbette will let me go to N'awlins without her. It's not like there are any distractions or attractions down there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They had contacts back then???
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you need a chauf,,,,,,cheaf,,,,,,,,driver in N.O.?






They came out right after fire and the wheel . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't deviate from the plans or I'll give you a bad grade..



Well, I didn't deviate too badly...just brought it in closer to my range.   Here's some more pics of todays activities on my summer vacation.      Maggie found her a good spot to stay cool...and now I've got plenty of flat rock to utilize elsewhere if I choose to.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Back from the eye doctor. These contacts are gonna take some gettin` used too!


 Which ya got, gas permeable, torque or soft???
Dang, it's time to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (May 9, 2011)

Don't you remember last time? That's when he flashed the Swedish swim team (the ones with Adam's apples) and hurt his knee.
















It's also where a chocolate martini mysteriously ended up on the keyboard of his laptop.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2011)

slip said:


> New blues.



cute little thangs!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2011)

See you folks later... it's time to git.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

well, we is off to meet da mssican at Blackbeards. See ya'll later!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2011)

Some how during the course of painting trim and doors Koda ended up with a bit of a racing stripe...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Some how during the course of painting trim and doors Koda ended up with a bit of a racing stripe...





Pics??


----------



## slip (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??



I pulled out the camera and he asked if i was going to put it on the internet, when i said yes he started growling and snarling.

I guess it wouldnt be right to poke fun at someone who doesnt have the thumbs to get on here and defend him self anyway, so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2011)

Holy cow Nic, you made that hen _mad_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Well, that was a great time!
Had Miguel, bubbette, southwoodshunter, kybowhunter, his daughter and friend, Ol Red, Klem, and my daughter stopped by long enough to wipe out a serving of fried okra. Wasn't nearly as crowded on a Monday night as it is during the rest of the week. Nice seeing all ya'll again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, that was a great time!
> Had Miguel, bubbette, southwoodshunter, kybowhunter, his daughter and friend, Ol Red, Klem, and my daughter stopped by long enough to wipe out a serving of fried okra. Wasn't nearly as crowded on a Monday night as it is during the rest of the week. Nice seeing all ya'll again!



It was a very nice time, and awesome seeing everyone again. And as usual now I'm wishing I'd have worn my geriatric pants with the elastic waist band..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

Headed yo way next month Pookie, bringing you a cooler full of frozen duck breast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed yo way next month Pookie, bringing you a cooler full of frozen duck breast!!



Bubbette and i will be in New Orleans from June 14- 18th. Other than that, we'll be home or killing hogs with the Fishbabe and Bugsybro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed yo way next month Pookie, bringing you a cooler full of frozen duck breast!!



Yay, more victim,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,folks to eat with...



rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and i will be in New Orleans from June 14- 18th. Other than that, we'll be home or killing hogs with the Fishbabe and Bugsybro!



And even more!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and i will be in New Orleans from June 14- 18th. Other than that, we'll be home or killing hogs with the Fishbabe and Bugsybro!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yay, more victim,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,folks to eat with...
> 
> 
> 
> And even more!!!






Grrrrrr!!  We will be in Albany on the 17th, can somebody pick them up for you??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr!!  We will be in Albany on the 17th, can somebody pick them up for you??



My daughter Allison should be in town. If that doesn't work, i'm sure Timmay or possibly Nic would hold them for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, you get that text from me this mornin`?
> 
> I`m fixin` to send it to Keebs now.


Got mine this morning. Thanks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter Allison should be in town. If that doesn't work, i'm sure Timmay or possibly Nic would hold them for me.





We'll work sumpin out!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We'll work sumpin out!!



Don't worry dear. We gonna spend some quality time together during turkey season next year. I done told Bubbette i'm taking most of a week off in april and come to your house!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Holy cow Nic, you made that hen _mad_




That hen stays mad. One of Abner`s chilluns.  




rhbama3 said:


> My daughter Allison should be in town. If that doesn't work, i'm sure Timmay or possibly Nic would hold them for me.



Got you covered.  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got mine this morning. Thanks!!





Anytime!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't worry dear. We gonna spend some quality time together during turkey season next year. I done told Bubbette i'm taking most of a week off in april and come to your house!




Yayyyyyy!!!




Nicodemus said:


> That hen stays mad. One of Abner`s chilluns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Good deal Nic, bring a cooler with you and we'll swap em out!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Will do!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

HEYYYYY Pookie!!  Better hope Nic doesn't like Mallard and Gadwall breast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That hen stays mad. One of Abner`s chilluns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya, Brother! Two quarts of duck gumbo for your trouble! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I plan to take a cooler with me when i go to the Big Easy. I hope to stop in Slidell on the way home and get a cooler full of  crawfish!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEYYYYY Pookie!!  Better hope Nic doesn't like Mallard and Gadwall breast!!



never had gadwall. As long as it doesn't taste like a spoonie, merganser, or ringneck, i can work with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> never had gadwall. As long as it doesn't taste like a spoonie, merganser, or ringneck, i can work with it.






Gadwall's are good eating!!  I think the majority of them are Mallards though!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You eat too loud


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks



morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



Morning to ya...Looks like the heat is getting turned up here today...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning to ya...Looks like the heat is getting turned up here today...



It was warm here yesterday.  Was drenched after running the chainsaw for a couple hours clearing storm damage, still.


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was warm here yesterday.  Was drenched after running the chainsaw for a couple hours clearing storm damage, still.



Just in time for the next storm front to come through


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just in time for the next storm front to come through



Got to have a place for them to fall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2011)

Morning Mike and Gobbler! i went ahead and tapped the keg this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Mike and Gobbler! i went ahead and tapped the keg this morning.



Morning Matt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Mike and Gobbler! i went ahead and tapped the keg this morning.



don't over pump it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't over pump it.



Yep, thats not good for keg stands.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 10, 2011)

Mournig all.   Just a few more pics of yesterdays activities on my summer vacation.


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mournig all.   Just a few more pics of yesterdays activities on my summer vacation.



Hey BB,did you put any deadman in your retaining wall?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hey BB,did you put any deadman in your retaining wall?



NO, Jimmy Hoffa was already spoken for !!!   


Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.  By the way, I don't know squat about building things so what really is a "deadman" ???


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NO, Jimmy Hoffa was already spoken for !!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.  By the way, I don't know squat about building things so what really is a "deadman" ???



Deadman is a brace that you install every so often,you lay the deadman so you can use it to " hold" the wall upright.I place them into the area you are holding back with the wall and use rebar to secure it in place...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2011)

Morning all , 3 more days and its off to go fishing Maybe it wont rain us out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mournig all.   Just a few more pics of yesterdays activities on my summer vacation.





Looks like Ms. Maggie is the foreman of this show!!



Good morning ya'll, gotta crash soon, and do it again tonight!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

Morning!!
​


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like Ms. Maggie is the foreman of this show!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ya'll, gotta crash soon, and do it again tonight!!



Morning and good night



Keebs said:


> Morning!!
> ​



Morning


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619938


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Deadman is a brace that you install every so often,you lay the deadman so you can use it to " hold" the wall upright.I place them into the area you are holding back with the wall and use rebar to secure it in place...



Thanks Mike for the education.  I understand it better now and it makes a lot of sense to do that.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

morning driveby!
It's gonna be one of THOSE days......


----------



## boneboy96 (May 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hey BB,did you put any deadman in your retaining wall?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NO, Jimmy Hoffa was already spoken for !!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.  By the way, I don't know squat about building things so what really is a "deadman" ???





jmfauver said:


> Deadman is a brace that you install every so often,you lay the deadman so you can use it to " hold" the wall upright.I place them into the area you are holding back with the wall and use rebar to secure it in place...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like Ms. Maggie is the foreman of this show!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ya'll, gotta crash soon, and do it again tonight!!



The very 1st tier is drilled and spiked with 4 foot 1/2 inch rebar.  The next layers up are spiked in with 10 inch galvanized spikes, the deadmen will be incorportated in tiers 4 and 5.  Tier 6 should be the last one I hope.  The equipment I wanted to use to move tghe dirt and rock wasn't available for me today so I have it reserved for tomorrow.   That's when this should all start taking shape.   Move dirt from point A to point B.  Point A being about 4 foot higher than point B.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> It's gonna be one of THOSE days......


AND a hot one too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2011)

Good mornin`. Bone, that "coyote" fixin` to hike his leg on your shovel...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Bone, that "coyote" fixin` to hike his leg on your shovel...






Good morning Waders


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2011)

Oh....   



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617315


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

Just stopping by


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> It's gonna be one of THOSE days......





boneboy96 said:


> The very 1st tier is drilled and spiked with 4 foot 1/2 inch rebar.  The next layers up are spiked in with 10 inch galvanized spikes, the deadmen will be incorportated in tiers 4 and 5.  Tier 6 should be the last one I hope.  The equipment I wanted to use to move tghe dirt and rock wasn't available for me today so I have it reserved for tomorrow.   That's when this should all start taking shape.   Move dirt from point A to point B.  Point A being about 4 foot higher than point B.



Sounds like a plan...I did a 48ft wall at my old house,inspector said it would out last the house...Maybe I over built it a little but I wanted to make sure I did not have to do it twice.....


----------



## Jranger (May 10, 2011)

Morning folks
Don't forget your sunblock!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

Where'd the morning go???????  
Lunch time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

One of the boys brought me left overs from his place, drunk cheekun & decked out baked beans!!  YUMMY!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619938



Glad ya'll liked it. The kid's will jump on it like a chicken on a Junebug. Hard to ever get any to put up.


----------



## david w. (May 10, 2011)

Bugs everywhere!!!!!!!!!!get down!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Glad ya'll liked it. The kid's will jump on it like a chicken on a Junebug. Hard to ever get any to put up.


I can see why!!



david w. said:


> Bugs everywhere!!!!!!!!!!get down!!!!!!!


 WHERE?????????


----------



## david w. (May 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can see why!!
> 
> 
> WHERE?????????



Lions,tigers,bears,cicadas and flying ants everywhere...


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

Cheekun fajitas and now it's time for a nap.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Lions,tigers,bears,cicadas and flying ants everywhere...


 sure it ain't termite's?????



Les Miles said:


> Cheekun fajitas and now it's time for a nap.


 drunk cheekun has the same affect............. where's that loader............


----------



## david w. (May 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure it ain't termite's?????
> 
> 
> drunk cheekun has the same affect............. where's that loader............



What ever they are,They bite...


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> What ever they are,They bite...



FYI... Quack bites. Just saying...


----------



## david w. (May 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> FYI... Quack bites. Just saying...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> FYI... Quack bites. Just saying...



Nice Boat


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nice Boat



Shucks, is there a boat in his avatar?????  All I see is 7 women enjoying themselves !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, is there a boat in his avatar?????  All I see is 7 women enjoying themselves !!!


 women? where???


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, is there a boat in his avatar?????  All I see is 7 women enjoying themselves !!!



The Twista Twins...

They're experts at beating Quack at his own game.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> women? where???



Six women in the "Twista" boat and one in the boat right beside it.  Please tell me that my eyes haven't got that bad yet??????

KEEBS, you gotta remember, I am like that old dawg chasing cars...........I still like to see them come by and chase them BUT even if I catch one, I don't know what I am going to do with it !!!!!  About the only thing that I could do would be to lick the tires I guess.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Six women in the "Twista" boat and one in the boat right beside it.  Please tell me that my eyes haven't got that bad yet??????
> 
> KEEBS, you gotta remember, I am like that old dawg chasing cars...........I still like to see them come by and chase them BUT even if I catch one, I don't know what I am going to do with it !!!!!  About the only thing that I could do would be to lick the tires I guess.


 I'm sure you'd figure *something* out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Six women in the "Twista" boat and one in the boat right beside it.  Please tell me that my eyes haven't got that bad yet??????
> 
> KEEBS, you gotta remember, I am like that old dawg chasing cars...........I still like to see them come by and chase them BUT even if I catch one, I don't know what I am going to do with it !!!!!  About the only thing that I could do would be to lick the tires I guess.



I like licking tires.... just sayin!!!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2011)

Shark, skrimps, fried oysters and hush puppies..


Yesir


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

well, this day was everything i was afraid it'd be and more. Just got home and you would think its August out there. Man! It is hot! May have to go turkey hunting in the morning ONE last time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Shark, skrimps, fried oysters and hush puppies..
> 
> 
> Yesir



leftover Blackbeards heating up in the toaster oven. May need a pizza to go with it. I'm kinda hawngry!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, this day was everything i was afraid it'd be and more. Just got home and you would think its August out there. Man! It is hot! May have to go turkey hunting in the morning ONE last time.



I hate that turkey season is pretty much over, turned out to be the quietest year i've ever heard. Only a hand full of gobbles all year for me anyway.

I remember blowing the owl hoot the first day of the season a few years ago and hearing so many gobbles and not knowing which one to go to.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

slip said:


> I hate that turkey season is pretty much over, turned out to be the quietest year i've ever heard. Only a hand full of gobbles all year for me anyway.
> 
> I remember blowing the owl hoot the first day of the season a few years ago and hearing so many gobbles and not knowing which one to go to.



A buddy texted me that he had 5 gobblers RUN to him this morning but the guy with the gun got so jumpy that they spooked when he kept swinging the gun around trying to figure out which one to shoot. 
Why can't i ever be on a hunt like that?


----------



## slip (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A buddy texted me that he had 5 gobblers RUN to him this morning but the guy with the gun got so jumpy that they spooked when he kept swinging the gun around trying to figure out which one to shoot.
> Why can't i ever be on a hunt like that?



No kidding...

The thing that worried me this year was in my area i only saw one hen. The last few years i've seen many hens, some alone and some in groups, but this year ... one.

Also seen a lot of bobcat tracks, and danced with a diller. Maybe i need to take of predator hunting too.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

slip said:


> No kidding...
> 
> The thing that worried me this year was in my area i only saw one hen. The last few years i've seen many hens, some alone and some in groups, but this year ... one.
> 
> Also seen a lot of bobcat tracks, and danced with a diller. Maybe i need to take of predator hunting too.



Jus my observation over the years but, the more varmints and hogs you have, the less turkeys you have. Coons and hogs seem to be the #1 predators of turkey nests but its not like everything out there won't eat a turkey egg.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Six women in the "Twista" boat and one in the boat right beside it.  Please tell me that my eyes haven't got that bad yet??????
> 
> KEEBS, you gotta remember, I am like that old dawg chasing cars...........I still like to see them come by and chase them BUT even if I catch one, I don't know what I am going to do with it !!!!!  About the only thing that I could do would be to lick the tires I guess.



They don't call him Eagle Eye for nothing. They are exactly 7 ladies in that pic. 

But I would advise against licking the tires EE... you might hurt your tongue.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 10, 2011)

Thank heavens I'm back home!
Did'nt leave the sub-station in Norcross till 8 o'clock last night.
Left there and checked into the motel and went to "Hammers".
Yes....I left "Hammered!"
I think!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Thank heavens I'm back home!
> Did'nt leave the sub-station in Norcross till 8 o'clock last night.
> Left there and checked into the motel and went to "Hammers".
> Yes....I left "Hammered!"
> I think!



Bad Chuck!!!!
What are we gonna do with you?


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad Chuck!!!!
> What are we gonna do with you?



But I was'nt just "Hammered"....I was tired,too!
13 hours of riding and walking in gravel is my excuse!
Oh...did I mention that I slipped in the oil spilled on the truck?
I can barely close my right hand!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2011)

Hi Folks!

How we all doin tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> How we all doin tonight?


Tired!!..........Mostly tired of company coming to visit at work!!!..........Things went well today with the visitors.........Better than I expected, and that was a major relief!!.........I still have a job!!

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> How we all doin tonight?



Just finished putting all my turkey hunting stuff BACK in my vest! Got a hunt lined up in the morning on a friend of a friends place in Lee County. One last chance at #2!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired!!..........Mostly tired of company coming to visit at work!!!..........Things went well today with the visitors.........Better than I expected, and that was a major relief!!.........I still have a job!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!



Hey Mitch   Glad to hear it went well at work!  A job is always a good thing 


rhbama3 said:


> Just finished putting all my turkey hunting stuff BACK in my vest! Got a hunt lined up in the morning on a friend of a friends place in Lee County. One last chance at #2!


Good luck Wingman!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired!!..........Mostly tired of company coming to visit at work!!!..........Things went well today with the visitors.........Better than I expected, and that was a major relief!!.........I still have a job!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!


Glad to hear it, Mitch! 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch   Glad to hear it went well at work!  A job is always a good thing
> 
> Good luck Wingman!


Thank ya, Babe!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished putting all my turkey hunting stuff BACK in my vest! Got a hunt lined up in the morning on a friend of a friends place in Lee County. One last chance at #2!


Good luck in the morning!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch   Glad to hear it went well at work!  A job is always a good thing


Spent the last three days dreading today!!........In the end came out looking pretty good!!........A Multi Million Dollar contract was hanging on what I do!!.........Glad today is over!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck in the morning!!
> 
> Spent the last three days dreading today!!........In the end came out looking pretty good!!........A Multi Million Dollar contract was hanging on what I do!!.........Glad today is over!!


Glad it's over for ya, Rutt, now *maybe* it'll get better for ya!!
 My luck, co-worker will be back & I'll have to listen how "that isn't how *I* do it" or .............. Oy, yada, yada, yada...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad it's over for ya, Rutt, now *maybe* it'll get better for ya!!
> My luck, co-worker will be back & I'll have to listen how "that isn't how *I* do it" or .............. Oy, yada, yada, yada...........


It's not over!!......We are the shiny new state of the art plant that the new owners want to show off!!...........Hope a house falls on your Co-worker!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2011)

Well hump day has arrived.


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hump day has arrived.



Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning



Morning to you to.   Still trying to determine if it deserves an adjective like good.

Can't believe the weather.  Frost last week, summer yesterday and today.


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning to you to.   Still trying to determine if it deserves an adjective like good.
> 
> Can't believe the weather.  Frost last week, summer yesterday and today.



Bad part it's not even June yet!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Hoi Meneer's & Mevrouw's. Have a goodun'..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2011)

Keebs;
:( My luck said:


> Keebs, when your co-worker starts to get her drawers in a wad, just have her call me.  I will be glad to give her a phone number to call for assistance.  It is 1-800-BiteMe.
> 
> I have worked with some of the same type characters over the years.  You know, the ones with the attitude that they are God's gift of intelligence to the world.  The real truth is that they don't have the sense to get out of a shower of rain.  That is one of the reasons that I have had my own business for the past 18 years and I ONLY listen to my Boss and I never argue with him.  When he tells me to go play golf, go fishing, take a vacation, go back to Houston, check the GON website for updates, I do it.  It works well for me so far.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Silly forecasting messican ordered up too much heat today


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2011)

Morning ya'll,  Yada...Yada....Yada


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's not over!!......We are the shiny new state of the art plant that the new owners want to show off!!...........Hope a house falls on your Co-worker!!


 she's still out!  I hate she is sick, but danged if I ain't gonna enjoy it while I can!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hump day has arrived.


PAYDAY!!  Man, I LOVE direct deposit!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning


Howdy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hoi Meneer's & Mevrouw's. Have a goodun'..


 say what?  What has Albany done to you already?!?!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, when your co-worker starts to get her drawers in a wad, just have her call me.  I will be glad to give her a phone number to call for assistance.  It is 1-800-BiteMe.
> 
> I have worked with some of the same type characters over the years.  You know, the ones with the attitude that they are God's gift of intelligence to the world.  The real truth is that they don't have the sense to get out of a shower of rain.  That is one of the reasons that I have had my own business for the past 18 years and I ONLY listen to my Boss and I never argue with him.  When he tells me to go play golf, go fishing, take a vacation, go back to Houston, check the GON website for updates, I do it.  It works well for me so far.


I LIKE you're kinda boss'in!!



Les Miles said:


> Silly forecasting messican ordered up too much heat today


 purfect for hittin the water.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll,  Yada...Yada....Yada


 I don't need your yada...yada....yada!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A buddy texted me that he had 5 gobblers RUN to him this morning but the guy with the gun got so jumpy that they spooked when he kept swinging the gun around trying to figure out which one to shoot.
> Why can't i ever be on a hunt like that?





You could be an  idjit . . .





SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> How we all doin tonight?




Hiya gal friend!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck in the morning!!
> 
> Spent the last three days dreading today!!........In the end came out looking pretty good!!........A Multi Million Dollar contract was hanging on what I do!!.........Glad today is over!!






You're screwed, go ahead and clean yo office out . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight friends, gotta crash . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> she's still out!  I hate she is sick, but danged if I ain't gonna enjoy it while I can!!
> 
> 
> PAYDAY!!  Man, I LOVE direct deposit!!
> ...



Howdy to you too



Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight friends, gotta crash . . .



Hiya Quack.....night Quack


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

well, in true "it sux to be me" fashion, da Big House callled me at 2:30am about a problem with a patient. 10 minutes on the phone talking them thru it and then had a hard time getting back to sleep. When the alarm went off at 0430 to go hunting, i just couldn't make myself get out of bed. 
Oh well, things are looking good for next year.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> she's still out!  I hate she is sick, but danged if I ain't gonna enjoy it while I can!!
> 
> 
> PAYDAY!!  Man, I LOVE direct deposit!!
> ...



Lemme hold a dolla, girl!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, in true "it sux to be me" fashion, da Big House callled me at 2:30am about a problem with a patient. 10 minutes on the phone talking them thru it and then had a hard time getting back to sleep. When the alarm went off at 0430 to go hunting, i just couldn't make myself get out of bed.
> Oh well, things are looking good for next year.....



At least you got one bird....Now start getting ready for the piggy slaughter


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> At least you got one bird....Now start getting ready for the piggy slaughter



Yep. Plan to go next week and pull all the cameras and batteries and get them cleaned and charged up for th long summer.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Robert, I can't believe that Hugh came down there and didn't even haul you a load of mudbugs down.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Plan to go next week and pull all the cameras and batteries and get them cleaned and charged up for th long summer.



It going to be warm.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

Ninja skillz


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ninja skillz


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Robert, I can't believe that Hugh came down there and didn't even haul you a load of mudbugs down.



No kidding! I didn't even think about that! 

Oh, thanks for blowing up the page, corndog.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, in true "it sux to be me" fashion, da Big House callled me at 2:30am about a problem with a patient. 10 minutes on the phone talking them thru it and then had a hard time getting back to sleep. When the alarm went off at 0430 to go hunting, i just couldn't make myself get out of bed.
> Oh well, things are looking good for next year.....


I still luvs ya Bubba!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Lemme hold a dolla, girl!


 c'mere................. 

  I couldn't even quote Tripod & Les............ it said I had 41 smileys!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
back to work!..........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding! I didn't even think about that!
> 
> Oh, thanks for blowing up the page, corndog.



To late and can not fix the page,


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding! I didn't even think about that!
> 
> Oh, thanks for blowing up the page, corndog.


 remind him, he'll be back next week..............


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I like jumping!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still luvs ya Bubba!!
> 
> 
> c'mere.................
> ...



Ok im holdin my thong open.  Put the dolla bill in babay.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok im holdin my thong open.  Put the dolla bill in babay.



I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok im holdin my thong open.  Put the dolla bill in babay.


 move your hands........................
 I don't need any help!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> move your hands........................
> I don't need any help!



     Now youre makin my nanner dance!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> move your hands........................
> I don't need any help!





BBQBOSS said:


> Now youre makin my nanner dance!



why did I get cold shivers when I read this


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little...



See your reflection or sumpin?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now youre makin my nanner dance!


 I know.............. 



jmfauver said:


> why did I get cold shivers when I read this


 ~tingly~


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> why did I get cold shivers when I read this



cause Keebs gave you a roll of pennies instead of a dollar bill. Kinda weighs that thong down....


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> move your hands........................
> I don't need any help!





BBQBOSS said:


> Now youre makin my nanner dance!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>



What?? I will take yo dollas too.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cause Keebs gave you a roll of pennies instead of a dollar bill. Kinda weighs that thong down....


 a dolla's a dolla, right?



david w. said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> What?? I will take yo dollas too.


 
Matty don't cull!


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What?? I will take yo dollas too.



Act like i was never here....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Act like i was never here....



Already got pic.


But I will never tell for twenty dollars.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2011)

Took out my internet, cable & phone last night.


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Already got pic.
> 
> 
> But I will never tell for twenty dollars.



You got change fo a fitty?


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What?? I will take yo dollas too.



Do you do birthday parties?


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Took out my internet, cable & phone last night.



Where did you take it to?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> You got change fo a fitty?



I have 29 ones left

Hey Matty,  Can you lend a brother a dollar


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have 29 ones left
> 
> Hey Matty,  Can you lend a brother a dollar



He said you gotta do a gig with him...


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Act like i was never here....


tooooolate...........



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Already got pic.
> 
> 
> But I will never tell for twenty dollars.





boneboy96 said:


> Took out my internet, cable & phone last night.


 call BEFORE you dig!!


david w. said:


> Do you do birthday parties?


yeah he does, what date ya need him? 


david w. said:


> He said you gotta do a gig with him...


 Tripod does the Aussieshuffle!!


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tooooolate...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its for my grandma,she needs some ''excitement'' in her life....


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> a dolla's a dolla, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right baby! 



david w. said:


> Do you do birthday parties?



Why yes, yes i do. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have 29 ones left
> 
> Hey Matty,  Can you lend a brother a dollar



Sure buddy!  Come and get it. 


david w. said:


> Its for my grandma,she needs some ''excitement'' in her life....


Ive always preferrd the more mature ladies.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tooooolate...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

Well aint this....somethin


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its for my grandma,she needs some ''excitement'' in her life....


He's your man then!



BBQBOSS said:


> You got that right baby!
> Why yes, yes i do.
> Sure buddy!  Come and get it.
> Ive always preferrd the more mature ladies.


 see?  I know my badboy!


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Break it down,Shake what yo momma gave you...


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's your man then!
> 
> 
> see?  I know my badboy!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Go Aj, Go AJ, Go AJ............... 



slip said:


> Well aint this....somethin


 yeah but whut???


david w. said:


>


 you don't play nice..............


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You got that right baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Go Aj, Go AJ, Go AJ...............
> 
> 
> yeah but whut???
> ...


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> call BEFORE you dig!!
> 
> :



He should be well aware of that. Hey Boneboy, look in the lower right hand corner of your plan.

This look familiar???


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 it's only official when ya put it in your sigline............ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He should be well aware of that. Hey Boneboy, look in the lower right hand corner of your plan.
> 
> This look familiar???
> 
> View attachment 600878


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok im holdin my thong open.  Put the dolla bill in babay.





BBQBOSS said:


> What?? I will take yo dollas too.






Now, DATZ my boyyyyyyyyyyeee!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, in true "it sux to be me" fashion, da Big House callled me at 2:30am about a problem with a patient. 10 minutes on the phone talking them thru it and then had a hard time getting back to sleep. When the alarm went off at 0430 to go hunting, i just couldn't make myself get out of bed.
> Oh well, things are looking good for next year.....





Love ya Pookie . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

Some people call me da space cowboy

Some people call me da gangsta of luvvvvvvv


Some people call me Maurice . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2011)

Some call you quackers.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some people call me da space cowboy
> 
> Some people call me da gangsta of luvvvvvvv
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> Some call you quackers.


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

The man in the cheeken mask....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some people call me da space cowboy
> 
> Some people call me da gangsta of luvvvvvvv
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> Some call you quackers.





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





david w. said:


> The man in the cheeken mask....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He should be well aware of that. Hey Boneboy, look in the lower right hand corner of your plan.
> 
> This look familiar???
> 
> View attachment 600878



Dang fine print.   :-0


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang fine print.   :-0






New "handle" . . . "blindboy96, or possibly Seth's dad . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cause Keebs gave you a roll of pennies instead of a dollar bill. Kinda weighs that thong down....



Now I know why I can fit 2 .....never mind


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> New "handle" . . . "blindboy96, or possibly Seth's dad . . .



I thought you were Seth's Dad...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> New "handle" . . . "blindboy96, or possibly Seth's dad . . .





jmfauver said:


> I thought you were Seth's Dad...



Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I thought you were Seth's Dad...





I thought I was too . . .





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmm






Hmmmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought I was too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm . . .



You know you would never give him away....He is your pride and joy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Took out my internet, cable & phone last night.



I don't know about the rest of you but judging from all of the recent photos of the remodeling etc, I think that Boneboy hit the Bigtime Lottery and has been burying all that money in the ground all around his house.

He apparently bought out the internet, cable, and phone company last night too so that he won't have to worry about paying them anymore either.  Man, he sure came up with a good master plan on this endeavor.  Even "Maggie" is enjoying burying all of this money.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2011)

98 degrees in the shop, Need rain


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2011)

it hawt out der


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

snowhunter said:


> it hawt out der





x2!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Is it time yet?


----------



## Seth carter (May 11, 2011)

ciao il mio compagno woodyites


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?



Almost


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> it hawt out der





Hooked On Quack said:


> x2!!!!


They got me locked inside


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it time yet?


past


Les Miles said:


> Almost



The mad corn,,,....... errr Ninja dog 


The skillz are some what there.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2011)

Guess who's fishin??


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Guess who's fishin??



Whoever it is they have some jacked up toenails.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Guess who's fishin??






DAAAAAAAAAAANG!!  You need to shave yo legzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Guess who's fishin??



I need to stawk somebody else...


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I'm got a craving for a milkshake. Must be all this heat.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

When i am made Mod, ill ban every idjit that blows up the page.


Vote slip '12


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

slip said:


> When i am made Mod, ill ban every idjit that blows up the page.
> 
> 
> Vote slip '12






You got my vote lil bro!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Guess who's fishin??



Is dat a wooly booger foot? Kinda looks like a professional tree climber set of toenails.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

slip said:


> When i am made Mod, ill ban every idjit that blows up the page.
> 
> 
> Vote slip '12



Is that a promise or just your "hope and change" speech?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Lock and load!!!
It's chili dogs with onion night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lock and load!!!
> It's chili dogs with onion night!



Is this gonna be homemade stuff or are you going for the upper GI purge from a Jimmies dawg???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this gonna be homemade stuff or are you going for the upper GI purge from a Jimmies dawg???



No Jimmies. I save those for when Bubbette has been irritating me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No Jimmies. I save those for when Bubbette has been irritating me.



That's cold right there...


----------



## slip (May 11, 2011)

Dadgummmmmm


spraying fish fertilizer in the garden and the sprayer blew up on me when i went to pump it up ......... Ewwwwww


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

Zanfel Cream, Eddy.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2011)

I can't stand it!!! Hugh or Slip, start a new thread! That dadblame corndog has got to quit blowing up the page!
Will one our fine upstanding card carrying moderators please lock this thread as soon as the new one goes up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

It's Slips turn, as long as he doesn't forget the video..

Oh, and using google chrome as browser, the page isn't blown up...


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

d
fdgdgdfgfd


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

dfgdfgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

dgdfgdfg


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

dgdfgfdgdfg


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

dbgfdgdfgdfg


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

I hate this


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

too big


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

new one


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

now


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

hurrry


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

do it


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

before its


----------



## david w. (May 11, 2011)

one up!


----------

